# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Hier bin ich

## Jörg Lp

Hallo, ich bin der Jörg, 49 Jahre, verheiratet, aus Lippstadt, ein Sohn von 17 Jahren.
Seit Freitag steht die Welt für mich still.

----------


## Ulli68

Hallo Jörg

Da sind wir beide ähnlich aufgestellt. Die zwei Jahre Alters-Unterschied zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose lasse ich mal unter den Tisch fallen. Inzwischen bin ich ein gutes Jahr incl. Therapie weiter.
Der Schock war gross, die Angst ist da. Mir hat der "Erste Rat" (ganz oben auf "wichtige Links ...." klicken und Basiswissen auswählen[DANKE AN RALF!!!]) unheimlich geholfen und mich (und auch mein Umfeld) etwas beruhigt, soweit das möglich war.

Was sagt den der Urologe / Klinik zum weiteren Vorgehen? Vielleicht nochmal den genauen ausführlichen Befund mitteilen. Hast du doch bekommen, oder?

VG 

Ulli

----------


## Georg_

Ich will versuchen, die Welt wieder in Gang zu setzen. Prostatakrebs wächst sehr langsam, die nächsten 10 Jahre wirst Du locker überleben, wenn Du nichts machen würdest. Siehe dazu diese Studie:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ProtecT-Studie 
Natürlich wird der Urologe Dir aber eine Operation vorschlagen, was die Situation nochmal etwas verbessert.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Danke für eure Antworten.
Bin seit ein paar Tagen ein stiller Mitleser.
Dann Mal von Anfang an.

Alter hatte ich ja schon geschrieben 49 Jahre.
Hobbys Fußball, mit dem Wohnwagen reisen,unser Hund und natürlich meine Familie.

Am 14.06.20 sind wir mit dem Wowa aus dem verlängerten Wochenende aus Ostfriesland zurück gekommen.
Abends sagt mein Papa 79 Jahre das er Prostatakrebs hat.
Wir wohnen im gleichen Haus.
Meine Eltern unten .
Meine Familie oben.
Am 15.06 bin ich zum Check Up beim Urologen.
18.06 Anruf PSA auf 12.
Noch nie vom PSA vorher gehört.
07.08 zweite Messung. PSA 11.2
28.08 MRT PIRADS 4
02.10 Biopsie in Dortmund Klinikum Nord
09.10 Ergebnis
16 Stanzen
2x 3+3
3x 3+4
Gleason 7a
 Seit Freitag bin ich fix und fertig.
Zwei Männer im Haus mit dem gleichen Mist.
Ich war jetzt spazieren und habe erstmal meine Angst in die Dunkelheit gebrüllt.
Mir brennt alles Arme Beine Finger kribbeln.
Sonst keine Schmerzen oder Symptome.
Ich habe einfach nur Panik.
Heute Mittag Knochenszintigramm und Freitag Becken.
Ich habe gar kein Gefühl mehr für irgendetwas.
Da steht einer mit der Keule und haut immer weiter drauf.
Lass da bitte nicht mich mehr kommen.
Gruß aus Lippstadt
Hätte nie gedacht das das Schreiben hilft.
Aber hier sind alle gleich dem dran.

----------


## Georg_

Bei einem Gleason 7a wird man mit dem Knochenszintigramm wohl nichts finden.

----------


## Optimist

> Bei einem Gleason 7a wird man mit dem Knochenszintigramm wohl nichts finden.


Kann möglicherweise sein, aber falls beim Knochenszintigramm *kein* Befund vorliegt, ist das Ergebnis für einen Patienten mit Neudiagnose erstmal eine kleine Erleichterung.

Franz

----------


## Michi1

Das Knochenszintigramm hat bei mir, bei Gleason 9, auch nichts gefunden.

----------


## martcu

Hallo Jörg, ich kann nachvollziehen wie es dir geht. Ich denke aber dass es keinen Grund zur Panik gibt. Die Untersuchungen sind enorm belastend und haben mich ebenfalls sehr angestrengt. Ich habe letztes Jahr mit 54 ebenfalls einen Gleason 7a diagnostiziert bekommen. Habe mich zur OP entschieden und heute geht es mir gut.

----------


## Michi1

Ich kann nach 5,5 Jahren auch nicht klagen. Obwohl es immer wieder Rückschläge gab.

----------


## Georg_

> Bei einem Gleason 7a wird man mit dem Knochenszintigramm wohl nichts finden.


Ich wollte damit die Erleichterung schon etwas vorwegnehmen.

----------


## peruzzi

Hallo Jörg,

ich kann deine Gefühlslage durchaus nachvollziehen. Allerdings war ich bei meiner Diagnose vor 5 Monaten darauf gefasst, denn wenn (m)ein Vater daran erkrankt ist sind die Chancen leider sehr hoch, auch daran zu erkranken. Ich kann dir wirklich nur das Durchlesen des Basiswissen (oben bei den Links) empfehlen. Kaum eine Krebsart ist so verworren von der Thematik wie der Prostatakrebs. Das er allerdings langsamwüchsig ist wurde dir ja schon mitgeteilt. Also zuerst alles sortieren, vielleicht eine Zweitmeinung einholen und dann im Kreise der Familie entscheiden, wie es weitergeht.  Mit einem Gleason von 7a stehen dir fast alle Möglichkeiten offen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Knochenzintigramm etwas aufzeigen wird. Der PSA von 12 ist auch nicht übertrieben hoch. Versuche einen klaren Kopf zu behalten und lese dir alles durch. Vielleicht kannst du auf myProstate deinen Verlauf dokumentieren und gleichzeitig nach ähnlichen Fällen und deren Verläufen suchen. Auch das hat mir sehr geholfen. Ich wünsche dir für deine weitere Entscheidungsfindung und für die Zukunft alles Gute.

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Jörg,

dass kein Grund zur Panik besteht, haben meine Vorredner ja schon geschrieben. Mir ging's bei Diagnose - da war ich 50 und der PSA 69 - ähnlich....

Die Knochenszinti ist Standard laut Leitline und wird vermutlich wenig hilfreich sein.....mit dem heutigen Wissen würde ich mich um ein 
PSMA PET CT vor der Entscheidung der weiteren Vorgehensweise bemühen, das ist i.d.R. aussagefähiger.

Kopf hoch.

Uwe

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Jörg,

Skelettszintigraphie und CT Abdomen sind, wie Uwe schon meinte, Standarduntersuchungen nach Leitlinie.
Wenn da nichts gefunden wird, wird Dir Dein Uro wahrscheinlich die Prostataentfernung (RPE) vorschlagen. Es gibt aber auch Alternativen, siehe Basiswissen etc.

Ich selbst habe ja jetzt schon einige Therapien erlitten und würde aus heutiger Sicht, wäre ich an Deiner Stelle, die nervschonende RPE bevorzugen. Aber Du hast jetzt die Qual der Wahl und musst ja erst mal die Diagnose "Krebs" verdauen.

Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Uwe,

ein PSMA PET/CT vor der Operation oder Bestrahlung ist ein Problem. Dies findet häufig "positive Knoten". Wenn man diese als Metastasen bezeichnet verbaut man sich viele Therapien, da die Leitlinie bei Metastasen nur die Hormontherapie vorsieht. Jedenfalls ist es mir so gegangen. Ich würde daher das PSMA PET/CT nur bei einem Rezidiv empfehlen.

Ich möchte hier auf den Thread von Norbert hinweisen. Der hat fast die gleiche Diagnose wie Jörg, nur will er lieber keine Therapie machen:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...g-ohne-Vorteil

Georg

----------


## Ulli68

> Ich möchte hier auf den Thread von Norbert hinweisen. Der hat fast die gleiche Diagnose wie Jörg, nur will er lieber keine Therapie machen:
> https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...g-ohne-Vorteil
> 
> Georg


Wobei zwischen den beiden (vermutlich) 11 Lebensjahre liegen. Abgesehen davon, will er sich ja auch bewusst ausserhalb der Leitlinie bewegen. 
@Jörg: Die Urologen empfehlen immer ein Vorgehen nach Leitlinie. Der eine (u.a. ich) fühlt sich dabei gut, andere nicht, weil sie mit irgendeinem Aspekt der Therapie (meist die Nebenwirkungen) nicht leben möchten. Ab einem gewissen Alter (und in einem noch nicht fortgeschrittenen Stadium), wäre das für mich evtl. auch akzeptabel gewesen. Aber in unseren "jungen Jahren" mit der entsprechenden Lebenserwartung ist nun mal Aktion (welche Therapie auch immer) und nicht Abwarten angesagt. 

VG 
Ulli

----------


## buschreiter

> Wobei zwischen den beiden (vermutlich) 11 Lebensjahre liegen. Abgesehen davon, will er sich ja auch bewusst ausserhalb der Leitlinie bewegen. 
> @Jörg: Die Urologen empfehlen immer ein Vorgehen nach Leitlinie. Der eine (u.a. ich) fühlt sich dabei gut, andere nicht, weil sie mit irgendeinem Aspekt der Therapie (meist die Nebenwirkungen) nicht leben möchten. Ab einem gewissen Alter (und in einem noch nicht fortgeschrittenen Stadium), wäre das für mich evtl. auch akzeptabel gewesen. Aber in unseren "jungen Jahren" mit der entsprechenden Lebenserwartung ist nun mal Aktion (welche Therapie auch immer) und nicht Abwarten angesagt. 
> 
> VG 
> Ulli


Hallo Jörg,
auch von meiner Seite etwas Beruhigendes. Ich bin die Diagnose damals (mit 41 und vor 7,5 Jahren) sehr rational angegangen. Hätte ich dieses Forum bereits gekannt, wäre keine Entscheidung anders gewesen, allerdings hätte ich mich noch deutlich besser informiert gefühlt. Nach der Diagnose tut sich erstmal ein schwarzes Loch auf. Ich finde es wichtig, dass man nicht in Aktionismus verfällt, sondern sich gut informiert (Basiswissen), sich eine Behandlung (oder Nichtbehandlung) aussucht, hinter der man 100%ig steht und dann nach dem besten Ort für diese Behandlung schaut (auch dafür gibt es Websites, Erfahrungen des Uro uswusf). 

Viele Grüße
Achim

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo, Knochenszintigramm ist gemacht.
Im Vorgespräch sagte die"Ärztin" auf meine Frage ob ich das Ergebnis sofort bekomme.
Nein aber vielleicht schaffe ich es doch.
Als ich fertig war, saß die Dame nicht mehr vor ihrem Bildschirm.
Jetzt heißt es wieder Bibbern und warten.
Weiß jetzt nicht was ich davon halten soll.
Morgen vor 17 Wochen ging das ganze mit dem Verdacht los.
Ich weiß nicht wie man da ruhig bleiben soll.
Der Geduldigste war ich noch nie.
Und der Zuversichtigste auch nicht.
Ich weiß ich bin bekloppt, aber ich sehe schon meine Beerdigung.
Das Ding ist, ich habe momentan 0 Einschränkungen oder Symptome.
Ausser meine Birne, die ist total matsche.
Ich denke definitiv zu viel.
Was mache ich wenn das auch noch in den Knochen steckt?

----------


## Georg_

> Was mache ich wenn das auch noch in den Knochen steckt?


Dann wird die Prostata bestrahlt und Du machst eine Hormontherapie. Aber glaub uns doch, die Chance, dass etwas in den Knochen steckt ist bei Dir etwa 3%.

Georg

----------


## Jörg Lp

Dann will ich euch mal glauben und hoffen.
Bin momentan auch recht ruhig, so ruhig wie lange nicht mehr.
Hoffe auf eine gute Nacht.
Das diskutieren hilft hier ungemein.
Wünsche uns allen nur das beste.

----------


## tomaso

Hallo Jörg,
falls du dich dann irgendwann für eine OP entscheiden würdest (was ich machen würde), wäre Gronau eine gute Adresse und wäre ca. 1,5 Stunden weg. 
Gronau gehört was OP mit DaVinci angeht zu den Top 3 (Hamburg, Gronau, Würzburg-Missioklinik).
https://www.st-antonius-gronau.de/me.../zentren/pznw/
Ich selbst würde nach Würzburg gehen, weil es für mich näher dran ist.

----------


## Jörg Lp

In Gronau habe ich schon mal vor meiner Biopsie angerufen.
Eine Biopsie hätte ich in Gronau selbst übernehmen müssen.
Die Biopsie sollte ich bei meinem Uro machen und dann wieder anrufen.
Die Dame am Telefon war sehr nett und ruhig.
Mein Uro hat mir dann zur Biopsie in Dortmund geraten, weil beim MRT eine Kleinigkeit zu sehen sei und er nicht so gezielt treffen würde.
Am Freitag hat er mir auch zu Dortmund geraten, wil aber erst die letzten beiden Ergebnisse abwarten.
So richtig weiß ich ja noch nicht wo ich dran bin.
Erstmal heute und Freitag abwarten.
Ein Alptraum ist nix dagegen.
Wenn da jetzt noch mehr kommt, sieht es eh schwieriger aus.

----------


## tomaso

Ja, das ist erstmal eine richtig dicke Ohrfeige und die Nerven fahren Achterbahn.
Aber es wird sicherlich der Tag kommen wo sich der Mist im Kopf setzt und dann kehrt langsam Ruhe ein.
Es gibt auf alle Fälle Top-Kliniken und damit bist du schonmal in den besten Händen.
Und neben deiner Familie und Hund, sind wir auch noch für dich da und versuchen zu stützen ;-)

----------


## KarlEmagne

Joerg, nach dem ersten Schock und all den unangenehmen Behandlungen habe ich mich schnell beruhigt, genau was die anderen schreiben. Man gewoehnt sich an alles...

Eine Prostatakrebs-Diagnose um die 50 ist Glueck im Unglueck. Glueck, weil das Problem besser frueher behandelbar ist als spaeter und Pech, weil ein Gleason 3+4=7 mit 50 Jahren eine voellig andere Risikokategorie darstellt als mit 70 Jahren. Denn zum einen hat dein Tumor 20 Jahre weniger gebraucht, um einen signifikant erhoehten PSA zu produzieren und zum anderen haben deine Krebszellen 20 Jahre mehr Zeit, Schaden anzurichten. Ich war bei Diagnose 4 Jahre aelter, aehnlicher PSA aber schlechterer Befund Gleason 4+3.

Nur realistisch gesehen aendert eine PCa Diagnose erstmal nix. Jeder von uns kann so oder so jeden Tag tot umfallen.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Moin, 
ich merke schon ihr nehmt das alles viel gelassener hin.
Hat das bei euch auch alles so lange gedauert.
Heute vor 17 Wochen habe ich einen Krebsverdacht bekommen.
Ausgeblendet habe ich das seit dem keine Stunde.
Zum gestrigen Knochenszintigramm, ganz klar das da was ist, das habe ich am Gesicht der Schwester und ihrer Stammelei gesehen. Das ist sicher.
Hat einer voneuch Hilfe für den Kopf bekommen.
Am schlimmsten sind die Nächte.
Ich habe so Angst was da auf mich zu kommt.
Will nur mein "normales" Leben haben.
Ich muss auch aufpassen daß ich gerade meinen Sohn nicht mit runterziehen.
Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe.
Ich habe keine Probleme im Unterleib (sexuelle unlust mal ausgenommen) keine Rückenschmerzen.
Bin gestern 15 km spazieren gegangen.
Komme mir vor wie im Traum.
Mach mich doch mal einer wach.

----------


## RealTheo

Hallo Jörg,
ich war 49 bei der Erstdiagnose (5 Jahre her). Mitten im Berufsleben und mit zwei noch relativ jungen Kindern. Die ersten 3-4 Wochen waren die schlimmsten. Ich wurde bei der Arbeit angerufen und darüber informiert, das mein PSA stark erhöht ist. Eine Radiologin hat mir nach dem MRT soviel Angst eingeredet, das ich dachte das ich in kürzester Zeit sterbe. Du kannst den groben  Verlauf im Profil anschauen. 

Mittlerweile bringt mich nichts mehr aus der Ruhe. Seit über einem Jahr bewegt sich mein PSA zwischen 40 und 70. Es gibt viele Behandlungsmöglichkeiten und es werden noch neue hinzu kommen. 

Ich würde auch mal bei den Onkologen vorbei schauen (Zweitmeinung ?)
Ein Urologe hat schon stark die “Urologenbrille“ auf. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Die Onkos schauen auch etwas nach links und rechts, wenn es z.B. um die Teilnahme an Studien geht oder genetische Untersuchung von Tumormaterial.
Viele Grüße Theo

----------


## buschreiter

Ähnliches bei mir...voll im Saft und dann so eine Diagnose. Erster erhöhter PSA-Wert im März 2012, dann zum Uro, laufend PSA-Wert bestimmt: „Kann nicht sein“, „zu jung“, „kenne keinen Fall in ihrem Alter“
Wegen Verdacht auf Entzündung Antibiotikum genommen, das nun auf der roten Liste steht und letztlich dann im Januar 2013 die Biopsie, nach der ich wegen Sepsis eine Woche im KH gelegen habe. Ich war nach diesem Marathon ehrlich gesagt froh, endlich eine gesicherte Diagnose zu haben...
VG
Achim

----------


## Jörg Lp

Ja Onkologe werde ich nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen.
Morgen noch Becken CT und dann müsste ich ja alles zusammen haben.
Vorher brauche ich ja nirgendwo hin.
Zum Teil sind eure Berichte ja schon heftig.
Nichts für schwache Nerven.
Mittlerweile schaue ich schon jeden Mann auf der Straße an und Frage mich ob er auch Prostata hat.
Wünsche allen einen guten Tag

----------


## Michi1

Wenn du offen mit deiner Krankheit umgehst wirst du schnell feststellen das im Umkreis viel davon betroffen sind. So ist es mir gegangen. Dann nimmt man es nicht mehr ganz so ernst.

----------


## RalfDm

Jörg,



> Ja Onkologe werde ich nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen.
> Mittlerweile schaue ich schon jeden Mann auf der Straße an und Frage mich ob er auch Prostata hat.


- der Onkologe wird Dich verwundert anschauen, fragen, was Du bei ihm willst und Dich an den Urologen verweisen. Der Onkologe kommt ins Spiel, wenn der Urologe mit seinem Latein am Ende und der Patient für ihn austherapiert ist.
- die meisten Männer, die Dir auf der Straße begegnen, haben noch eine Prostata.

Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Ralf, wenn ich im Internet schaue haben 25% der Männer PK. Das würde ja heißen jeder 4.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ralf, wenn ich im Internet schaue haben 25% der Männer PK. Das würde ja heißen jeder 4.


Aber die Prostata haben sie doch noch. Also stimmt es, was Ralf leicht anekdotisch hat verlauten lassen.

----------


## Michi1

Aber bestimmt nur die wenigsten davon. Wie viele kann man nicht herauslesen. Ich kann nur sagen, in unserer Gartenanlage 81 Gärten haben bis jetzt 6 keine Prostata mehr. Das weiß ich sicher. Ob das alle sind weiß ich nicht genau.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Aber bestimmt nur die wenigsten davon. Wie viele kann man nicht herauslesen. Ich kann nur sagen, in unserer Gartenanlage 81 Gärten haben bis jetzt 6 keine Prostata mehr. Das weiß ich sicher. Ob das alle sind weiß ich nicht genau.


Mit dieser Aussage bin, zumindest ich, so schlau wie vorher. Also sollte man diese Rechnerei nicht zum Anlass nehmen, 
etwas Bestimmtes auszusagen. Also besser keinen Senf mehr hinzufügen.

----------


## RalfDm

> Ralf, wenn ich im Internet schaue haben 25% der Männer PK. Das würde ja heißen jeder 4.


Ich weiß nicht, wo im Internet Du schaust. Ende September fand der DGU-Kongress statt, diesmal ausschließlich virtuell, d. h. man verfolgte die Vorträge online. Eine Notiz, die ich mir während eines solchen Vortrags gemacht, habe lautet "1 von 7 Männern bis 85 entwickelt PC". Sie stammte von Prof. Wirth, Chef der Uniklinik Dresden. Dieser Angabe vertraue ich eher als Deiner. Von den bis-85-Jährigen wissen viele vermutlich gar nicht, dass sie Krebsherde in der Prostata haben.

Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Dieses hab ich gefunden
https://www.google.com/search?client...w=1536&bih=762

----------


## RalfDm

Michi,

der Satz lautet:



> *Prostatakrebs* ist mit ca. 25% die häufigste Krebserkrankung von *Männern* in Deutschland


und das hast Du falsch verstanden. Es gibt um die 200 Sorten Krebs, die der Mensch bekommen kann – häufige, seltene und sehr seltene. Bei 25 % der Männer, die in ihrem Leben eine Krebserkrankung entwickeln, ist es Prostatakrebs, und das ist in Deutschland die häufigste Krebsart bei Männern. Das ist nicht gleichbedeutend damit, dass 25 % aller Männer Prostatakrebs bekommen.

Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Entschuldigung, habe nur das fettgedruckte gelesen.Ich habe halt gefragt "Wieviel % der Männer PK"

----------


## peruzzi

> Ralf, wenn ich im Internet schaue haben 25% der Männer PK. Das würde ja heißen jeder 4.


Gerade das Internet ist alles andere als aussagekräftig, wenn es um die Anzahl der Erkrankungen geht, es sei denn, es handelt sich um eine allgemeine Statistik. Es ist doch in der Regel so, dass nur die schreiben, die Probleme haben (ist ja in Autoforen nicht anders). Was soll jemand in unserem Forum, wenn er keinerlei Prostatabeschwerden hat. 

@Jörg: Du musst versuchen ruhiger zu werden. Und anhand der Mimick einer Sprechstundenhilfe festzumachen, dass "da was ist" halte ich dann doch für sehr abenteuerlich. Bei deinem PSA und dem in der Biopsie festgestellten Gleason von 7a  kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass man jetzt auf einem Knochenzintigramm bereits Metastasen erkennen soll.

Mich wundert diese Untersuchungsreihenfolge sowieso. Ich hatte in der Biopsie einen Gleason 7b bei einem PSA von 3,1 (bin 58 Jahre). Auf meine Frage nach einem MRT oder Knochenzinigramm antwortete mein Arzt, warum ich meinen Körper diesen Bestrahlungen aussetzen möchte. Bei meinem Befund schließt er es aus, und wenn doch gestreut, dies in diesem frühen Stadium mit den üblichen Bildgebungsverfahren überhaupt nicht erkennbar wäre. Er schlug sofort eine RPE vor und meinte, dass man danach immer noch handeln könnte, wenn der pathologische Bericht vorliegt und der PSA wider Erwarten nicht auf Null geht.

Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich aufgrund der familiären Vorbelastungen (Vater und beide Schwestern an Krebs erkrankt, mehrere Cousins und Cousinnen bereits durch Krebs gestorben) schon "vorgewarnt" und somit nicht überrascht war, als ich die Diagnose bekam. Ich versuche, die Normalität in meinem Leben aufrecht zu halten. Alles andere nützt wenig und angeblich soll die Psyche bei der Bekämpfung von PK nicht unwichtig sein.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Mittlerweile schaue ich schon jeden Mann auf der Straße an und Frage mich ob er auch Prostata hat.


Das ging mir schon vor der Diagnose so. Ich hatte ein paar Symptome beim Wasserlassen mit diffusem Gefuehl, dass da was nicht in Ordnung ist. Und mich dann gefragt, bei wie vielen anderen es im Prostata- und Enddarmbereich ziept, hakt und eventuell "gammelt".

Du schreibst, aus dem Gesicht der Schwester sei ein positives Szinti abzulesen. Die kann da alles moegliche gesehen haben. Bei mir waren's Arthrose in den Zehen und vier gebrochene Rippen.

Alptraum: den hatte ich in Quebec. Das Prozedere um die Biopsie rief Erinnerungen an den Bundeswehr-Sani wach. Das System wollte den Biopsie-Befund nur stark verzoegert rausruecken und ich bekam das Ergebnis auf Umwegen: durch eine Recherche am Informationsschalter des Krankenhauses, in dem meine Proben gelandet waren. Ich habe es nicht mal auf eine Warteliste fuer die Chirurgie geschafft. Arztwahl haette ich nicht oder nur mit hoher Wartezeit gehabt. Genaues zur Diagnose bekam ich dann aus einem Prostata-Forum in den USA. Mit unserem Gesundheitssystem in Deutschland sind wir wirklich noch relativ gut bedient...

----------


## Jörg Lp

Ich danke euch allen für die positiven Worte.
Wünsche euch eine gute Nacht.

----------


## DieBlonde

Hallo Jörg,

du hast gefragt, ob jemand Hilfe für den Kopf bekommen hat: Mein Mann hat nach seiner Diagnose Alprazolam gegen die Angstgefühle verschrieben bekommen - hat ihm große Erleichterung verschafft. Aufgrund des hohen Suchtpotentials muss man damit sehr verantwortungsvoll umgehen, aber für meinen Mann war es in der Anfangsphase extrem hilfreich. 
Er bekam auch ein stimmungsaufhellendes Antidepressivum und nahm langfristig ein Therapieangebot wahr.

Ich bin sicher, dass es bei dir nach der Therapieentscheidung rasch von selbst  aufwärts gehen wird - ich denke, mit deinen Ausgangswerten kannst du optimistisch in die Zukunft sehen  :L&auml;cheln:  - aber in der aktuellen Phase massiver nervlicher Belastung hol dir jede Hilfe, die möglich ist! Einfach den Hausarzt fragen - meist kann er/sie schon unkompliziert weiterhelfen. Niemand soll sich mit solchen Ängsten quälen müssen. 

Alles Gute   :L&auml;cheln: 
Nat

----------


## KarlEmagne

Oder vielleicht CBD-Kapseln. Die wirken eher beruhigend als SSRI Antidepressiva und vor allen Dingen schneller. Denn viele der neueren Antidepressiva muessen ueber Wochen genommen werden, bevor sie richtig wirken. Ausserdem koennen sich schwere Nebenwirkungen einstellen.

----------


## Kaempfernatur5

Hallo Jörg,

ich wünsche dir für die nächste Zeit ganz viel Kraft. Denk immer positiv!

VG

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo tapferer Kämpfer,

Du bist sicher noch nicht in Neuseeland gewesen? Dann solltest Du eigentlich meinen Stiefbruder kennen, denn der war auch noch nicht da.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Es sind in der Tat 3 Trolle im Forum zugange, nämlich: thomas777 - jojobuch und Kaempfernatur5

Und Rastaman hatte auch schon geschrieben:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...197#post126197

Inzwischen scheinen die oder der, wenn es sich um ein und denselben Troll handelt,
begriffen zu haben, dass sie oder er im Forum zum Prostatakrebs fehl am Platz sind.

Durchaus auch noch möglich, dass es sich bei diesem ominösen User um eine Frau handelt.

Ab sofort lasse ich die Trolle tollen, wenn es so viel Spaß macht.

Harald

----------


## Warsteiner

Hallo Jörg mach dich nicht verrückt.Mit deinen Werten stehen dir alle Therapien zur verfügung. Lass dir einen Termin in Gronau geben, da werden sie dir dasrichtige raten, und vor allem dieAngst nehmen. Ich habe mich im Februar zur Radikalen Therapie entschieden ,bin aber auch 15 Jahre älter.  Alles wird gut. Kopf hoch. Manni

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo an alle,
mein Arzt hat mich heute Abend angerufen.
Becken CT war sauber.
Knochenszintigramm war an den Rippen links und rechts jeweils eine kleine Unsicherheit zu sehen.
Er meint aktuell wäre da nichts.
Ob ich mal was gebrochen gehabt hätte?
Ich habe 30 Jahre Fußball gespielt.
2x Knie OP
Leistenbruch
Bänderriss
Prellungen.
Könnte gut möglich sein, hab mir nicht alles gemerkt was Mal weh tat.
Im halben Jahr will er nochmal ein Knochenszintigramm machen.
Ich nehme das jetzt Mal so hin und bin erstmal etwas beruhigter.
Meine Unterlagen gehen jetzt nach Dortmund in das Prostatazentrum Do Nord.
Da werd ich mich mal beraten lassen
OP oder Bestrahlen
Tendiere glaub ich zur OP
Oh Mann mit 49
Soll wohl klappen.
Werde mir aber noch eine zweite Meinung holen.
Wünschen euch und mir das allerbeste

----------


## ernst06

Das Knochenszintigramm hatte bei mir auch etliche Unsicherheiten gezeigt, als Kontrolle wurde ein MRT gemacht o.B. Ich war bei der OP 10 Jahre älter wie du, würde aber eine OP vorziehen, die Option für eine Bestrahlung bleibt erhalten.

----------


## Georg_

In einem Prostatazentrum bist Du gut aufgehoben. Die behandeln Dich auch gern - was sie sicher können. Du hast einen guten Urologen, wenn er Dich da hin schickt.

----------


## Berema

> Hallo an alle,
> mein Arzt hat mich heute Abend angerufen.
> Becken CT war sauber.
> Knochenszintigramm war an den Rippen links und rechts jeweils eine kleine Unsicherheit zu sehen.
> Er meint aktuell wäre da nichts.
> Ob ich mal was gebrochen gehabt hätte?
> Ich habe 30 Jahre Fußball gespielt.
> 2x Knie OP
> Leistenbruch
> ...


Um dir mal ein bischen die Angst zu nehmen:
EIN 7a muss noch nicht gestreut haben. und wird noch auf die Prostata begrenzt sein......Ich hatte vor 2 jahren einen 7c (4+3) und der war auch noch auf die Prostata begrenzt.

habe dann RPE machen lassen und der Tumor konnte vollständig entfernt werden.
Seitdem keine weiteren Auffälligkeiten...alle Nachsorgeuntersuchen bis jetzt im grünen Bereich.
Ich brauchte nach der OP weder Medikamente noch Bestrahlung oder Chemo.

Lebe mein Leben (bis auf die RPE folgebedingte Einschränkung der ED) seitdem ganz normal weiter. Bin TopFit , kann alles Essen und Trinken, mache Sport und fröhne meinem Hobby des Musik machens.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, wenn du dich operieren lassen hast, hast Du bei einem 7a danach sehr gute Chancen das Thema Prostatakrebs ad Akta legen zu können.

Also KOPF HOCH !!! Das Leben geht auch nach ner RPE weiter !!!

In diesem Sinne Dir alles Gute

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo allerseits.
Ein paar Tage sind jetzt wieder vergangen.
Ich war in der letzten Woche bei einem Onkologen.
Sehr angenehm der Herr gewesen.
Er war schon sehr überrascht wegen meinem "Alters".
Hat mir zu einem Termin im Klinikum Kassel geraten bz. einer Zweitmeinung.
Jetzt habe ich morgen einen Termin in Kassel und am Mittwoch in Dortmund.
Wegen dem Knochszintigramm meinte er nach Rücksprache mit seinen Krankenhaus das die Auffälligkeiten "ältere" Sportverletzungen wären.
Alles andere wäre total untypisch.
Bin jetzt Mal gespannt was die beiden mir raten.
Im Grunde genommen habe ich mich eigentlich schon auf eine OP eingestellt.
Ich möchte nur mein "normales " Leben wieder haben.
Aber wem erzähle ich das.Das möchte mit Sicherheit jeder von uns 
Wünsche euch allen einen guten Wochenstart.

----------


## martcu

was ist denn ein "normales Leben" ? Ich kann nur von mir sprechen, ich wollte dies auch und habe dann irgendwann festgestellt, dass ich am besten damit fahre, wenn ich akzeptiere, dass mein Normal eben zwar normal ist aber eben nicht mehr das Normal vor der Diagnose und der OP. Ich führe ein Leben wie vor der Diagnose und der OP aber ich bin jetzt Krebspatient, zu 50% schwer behindert, muss 10 Jahre zur Nachsorge und hoffe, dass ich kein Rezidiv erleide und wenn doch, muss ich lernen damit umzugehen. Das ist der Unterschied zu vorher.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Jörg,
martcu hat es sehr schön geschildert. Das "normale Leben" gibt es eigentlich gar nicht.
Jedenfalls weisst Du jetzt Bescheid, dass in Dir der Krebs arbeitet, der aber wohl noch "klein" ist. 
Eine nervschonende RPE könnte dem Krebs das Ende bereiten und Du wärst damit durch. Aber eine Garantie kann Dir niemand geben.
Warte aber nicht, bis Du einen Gleason 9 hast. Prostatakrebs wächst langsam, aber sicher, und ab einem bestimmten Stadium wirst Du die Tumorzellen nie wieder los (so wie bei mir). Es gibt schönere Hobbies, als sich nur mit der Bekämpfung des eigenen Prostatakrebs zu beschäftigen.
Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Jörg Lp

Ja, ihr beiden werdet wohl leider Recht haben.
Das Thema wird einem dann weiterhin begleiten.
Noch eine Frage.
Wächst der Gleason mit der Zeit?
Also wird der größer von 7 auf 8 usw?

----------


## Georg_

Normalerweise nicht, die Ärzte gehen immer vom Gleason Score bei der Diagnose bzw. nach der Operation aus. Wenn man Metastasen biopsieren würde, könnte sich vielleicht ein höherer Gleason Score ergeben. Das wird aber ganz selten gemacht.

----------


## Optimist

> ........Wenn man Metastasen biopsieren würde, könnte sich vielleicht ein höherer Gleason Score ergeben. Das wird aber ganz selten gemacht.


Georg,
 der Gleason-Score beschreibt durch Krebs verursachte Veränderungen der Zellen der Prostata im Vergleich mit einer gesunden Prostata. 

  Metastasen entstehen  z. B. im Knochen oder der Leber mit ganz anderen Zellstrukturen.

Durch Metastasenbiopsie festgestellte Veränderungen an diesen Zellstrukturen können mit den durch den Gleason-Score beschriebenen Veränderungen von Prostatazellen nicht verglichen werden.


  Franz

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Ja, ihr beiden werdet wohl leider Recht haben.
> Das Thema wird einem dann weiterhin begleiten.
> Noch eine Frage.
> Wächst der Gleason mit der Zeit?
> Also wird der größer von 7 auf 8 usw?


Die prozentualen Anteile von Grad 3 und Grad 4 Gewebe sind aussagekraeftiger als nur die Unterscheidung zwischen 7a und 7b. Die Prognose verschlechtert sich mit dem Anteil Grad 4, also ist ein 7a mit 40% Grad 4 und 60% Grad 3 deutlich schlechter als ein 7a mit 10% Grad 4 und 90% Grad 3. Weil sich die Wachstumsraten zwischen den Gewebetypen unterscheiden koennen, sind auch die Anteile Grad 3 und Grad 4 nicht konstant. Tendenziell wuerde ich in der aggressiveren Gewebestufe das schnellere Wachstum erwarten, womit aus einem Gleason 7a sicherlich ein 7b werden kann. Oder auch ein Gleason 8.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo allerseits,
ich befinde mich nun in Dortmund Klinikum Nord und werde morgen nach da Vinci operiert.
In meinem Knochenszintigramm waren ja suspekte Sachen zu sehen. Diese wurden im CT nicht bestätigt.
In Dortmund gehen sie nicht von einer Metastasierung aus.
Dies haben sie mir auch so geschrieben.
Zu 74-80 Prozent auf die Prostata begrenzt.
0-1 % Lymphknotenbefall
1-3 % Samenblase
Ich nehme das jetzt so hin
Ich hoffe das ich einigermaßen gut aus der Nummer raus komme.
Drückt mir die Daumen
Ich habe Angst

----------


## Jörg Lp

Natürlich mit da Vinci
Nicht nach
Nicht das der so operiert wie der andere gemalt hat

----------


## tomaso

Glückwunsch. Weil das hört sich nach einem großen Schritt an, der gemacht wird und den du dann hinter dir hast.
Und dann erholen. Aufstehen. Umschauen und weiter gehts.
Ich wünsche dir dafür alles gute.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Danke tomaso
Das ungewisse bleibt immer.
Bin eigentlich einer der immer eine gerade Linie hat.
Momentan geht es nur von Tag zu Tag
Wer weiß was morgen ist.

----------


## martcu

Hi Jörg, Kopf hoch und wenn du Angst hast dann lasse Dir was geben von den Schwestern. Bei mir wurde es nach der OP relativ schnell wieder besser und wenn du jung und fit bist dann wird es dir genauso gehen. Bezüglich Tumor /Gleason und den ganzen Rest musst du die Histologie abwarten aber bei 7a kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass da was ist. Leg dich schlafen, mit Hilfe der freundlichen Schwestern. Martin

----------


## Jörg Lp

Bin ansonsten top fit
Im Bericht stand guter Allgemein und Ernährungszustand 
178 77 kg
Habe mich körperlich lange nicht so gut gefühlt
Sit ups, joggen gewesen
7-8 km spazieren jeden Tag mit dem Hund

Rücken bisschen verspannt
Wird Zeit das ich wieder arbeiten gehen kann.
Bin jetzt 6 Wochen nicht am arbeiten.
Seit der Diagnose.
Tablette nehmen ich heute Nacht.
Wünsche allen eine gute Nacht

----------


## Herr Bert

Bin jetzt 6 Wochen nicht am arbeiten.

Hallo Jörg,
Das mit dem Arbeiten wird wohl auch erst wieder nach 6 Wochen was werden.
Das wichtigste ist das Heilen der Operationstelle. Aber Ziele muss man sich schon setzen.
Wünsch Dir für morgen alles Gute. Es wird schon klappen.
VG Ralf

----------


## buschreiter

Im Nachhinein wünsche ich, dass alles gut gelaufen ist. 

Viele Grüße
Achim

----------


## zr1000a

Hallo Jörg, 

ich schließe mich den Wünschen von Achim an. Das der PSA - Wert immer dableiben möge wo er hingehört - in den Keller. 

Alles Gute und viele Grüße 

Stefan

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo liebe Leitgenossen,
gestern OP gewesen, 7.15 ging es los.
17 Uhr wieder auf dem Zimmer gewesen.
Man hab ich danach gefrorenen.
Nacht ging so
Habe leichte Schmerzen im Bauch rechts.
Eben war Visite.
Hätte alles gut geklappt.
Nerven erhalten, das hätte aber nichts zu sagen.
Könnte auch die Erektion weg sein.
Lymphknoten entnommen.
Und jetzt das Ergebnis abwarten.
Ansonsten geht's mir nicht ganz schlecht.
Habe schon gefrühstückt.
Drückt mir die Daumen

----------


## ursus47

> Drückt mir die Daumen


Hallo, das machen wir gerne.
Alles Gute LG Urs

----------


## Stefan1

. . . auch ich drücke natürlich die Daumen .

----------


## tomaso

Das ist doch schonmal was. Jetzt den Geist entspannen und dem Körper Zeit lassen.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo ihr lieben,
Mittwoch hatte ich meine Op da Vinci
Donnerstag Bauchschmerzen gehabt, Luft in der Wampe.
Gestern Freitag ging es mir ganz gut.
Heute Samstag das erste mal Stuhlgang gehabt.
Jetzt randaliert der Darm.
Bin völlig fertig.
Erst konnte ich nicht, dann Durchfall.
Jetzt rumort und blubbert es nur.
Wahnsinn
Bin total schlapp, raffe mich auf bisschen rumzulaufen.
Hat das schon einer mal gehabt?

----------


## Michi1

Das der Darm rumort und blubbert hatte ich auch gehabt. Aber ich konnte nicht auf das Klo. Am 3. Tag habe ich dann sogar einen Einlauf bekommen, erst dann ging was.

----------


## buschreiter

In der Reha nach der Op sollte ich ein paar Tage Movicol nehmen. Der Ultraschall zeigte leichte Verstopfungen, was nach der Op wohl ziemlich normal ist. Es dauert halt alles ein wenig, aber die Schwestern haben bei Bedarf sicherlich gute Mittelchen...das Erste, was ich 2 Tage nach der Op essen durfte war Pudding...der war allerdings mit Milch gemacht...bei Lactoseintoleranz keine gute Wahl! Das Mobilisieren ging ratzfatz  :Blinzeln:  

VG
Achim

----------


## tomaso

Bei meiner Turp vor 2,5 Wochen haben sie mir, weil ich mal 1 Tag nicht konnte, Ducolax gegeben. 
Da ich Laktoseintolerant (Milchzuckerunverträglichkeit) bin, habe ich gefragt ob da auch wirklich kein Milchzucker drin ist.
Nö, da muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen. 
Nix war's. Da ist leider der Mist drin. Und in meinem Bauch ging es rund wie auf dem Rummelplatz. Schmerzen und dann Durchfall.
Das war aber so ziemlich das einzigste Problem. 

Mir macht momentan nur langes Sitzen Probleme. Es drückt vom Dammbereich her noch ein bisschen. Wahrscheinlich noch etwas geschwollen innen.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Wie aufm Rummelplatz, der ist gut.
Ja so isses bei mir auch.
Hab nicht gedacht das der Darm so ein Radau machen kann.
Krämpfe und Durchfall, ich esse heute nix mehr.
Hab 2 Tage so ein Abführtee bekommen.
Glaube aber es beruhigt sich langsam.
Richtig schlafen kann ich auch nicht.
Bin eben mal 20 Minuten gegangen, war danach ganz schön alle.
Na wird schon werden.
Muss ja
Gleich mal bisschen Fussball hören.
Reha habe ich vom 09.12 bis 30.12 in Bad Wildungen.
Ist Weihnachten gelaufen, egal will fit werden.
Schönes Wochenende euch.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## tomaso

Ich bin ja mit ca. Mitte/Ende 30. Lebensjahr Christ geworden und deshalb finde ich - Das ist doch auch "Weihnachten".
Überleg mal, du hast ordentlich ein Problem gelöst und dein Körper ist bis zum 24.12 auch schon deutlich fitter.
Ich finde, das ist doch ein gutes Weihnachtsgeschenk und ein Grund für Dankbarkeit. 

_Er heilt, die zerbrochenen Herzens sind, und verbindet ihre Wunden.
Psalmen, 147, 3_

----------


## Jörg Lp

tomaso,
da hast du recht mit Weihnachten.
Sollte ich gesund werden ist das wie Weihnachten.
Mit wenig zufrieden sein.
Demut

----------


## martcu

hallo jörg, mit dem Magen/Darm hatte ich weniger Probleme aber angenehm ist was anderes. Mich hat der Katheter von Anfang an massiv gestört und auch weh getan. Gut geschlafen habe ich auch nicht. Also ich denke alles ganz normal bei Dir. Mit dem Aufstehen und Gehen, so wie es passt ohne dich zu überfordern. Man muss ein wenig Geduld haben. Ich bin aus dem KKH gekommen und war echt richtig erschöpft.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Ja ich merke das jetzt auch das mich das ganz schön schlaucht. Dabei bin ich "jung"und fit.
Kann mir schon vorstellen das da einige Probleme bekommen.
Ja der Katheder ist nervig, grad wenn du auf Toilette musst.
Mann stellt sich ja einiges vorher gedanklich vor.
Mann muss kein Märtyrer sein, aber das ist alles nicht ohne.
Aber nicht jammern.
Da muss ich jetzt durch.
Schlafen tue ich auch nicht gut.
 Nachts nur auf dem Rücken liegen.
Tagsüber heute durch den Rummel im Darm gar nicht.
Schaue jetzt bisschen TV und dann hoffe ich das ich Mal durchratzen kann

----------


## tomaso

Schlafmittelchen geben lassen.

----------


## peruzzi

Hallo Jörg,
ich konnte im KH auch nicht schlafen und habe mir jeden Abend eine Schlaftablette geben lassen. Leide rohne große Wirkung. Habe dann meine eigenen Schlaftabletten genommen und es ging danach besser. Ich hatte eher Probleme überhaupt Stuhlgang zu haben. Wie martcu bereits schrieb, hatte auch ich erhebliche Probleme mit dem Katheter, weshalb ich mir in weißer Voraussicht zusätzlich zum Harnröhrenkatheter noch so ein Teil in die Bauchdecke einsetzen ließ. Zum Glück, denn so konnte ich bereits am 2. Tag nach der OP dieses Folterteil entfernen lassen. Danach war ich richtig fit und konnte schon am 3. Tag nach der OP einen schönen Waldspaziergang von 5km machen. Ich empfand den Bauchdeckenkatheter wesentlich angenehmer und von da an ging es auch stetig bergauf. Ich denke, sobald du das Teil entfernt bekommen hast (meistens nach dem 5. Tag) wird es auch bei dir schnell wieder aufwärts gehen.
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin eine gute Genesung und eine erholsame Reha.

----------


## Michi1

Katheter hat mich nicht gestört. Ich bin auf einer Seit den Katheter beutel  auf der andere Seite den Blutbeutel sogar im Cafeteria gewesen. Geht momentan wahrscheinlich nicht wegen Corona.

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Jörg, frag mal bitte beim Personal nach, ob du nachts unbedingt auf dem Rücken schlafen musst. Das dachte ich damals auch, war aber ein Irrglaube! Mein Zimmernachbar hat es gedankt...der wurde nämlich nicht mehr von meinem Schnarchen geweckt...

----------


## Jörg Lp

Moin,
bin eigentlich Seitenschläfer aber mit dem Katheder traue ich mich nicht.
Liege momentan alleine auf dem Zimmer.
Nach dem Höllentag gestern geht es mir heute eigentlich  sehr gut und hoffe das morgen der Katheder rauskommt.
Schönen ersten Advent euch

----------


## Michi1

Wenn der Katheter zu früh herausgemacht wird, könnte es sein das die Wunde, die innen ist, wo die Prostata entfernt wurde nicht dicht ist. Dann dauert es noch langer das er wieder eingesetzt wird oder durch die Bauchdecke abgeleitet wird.

----------


## Berema

> Moin,
> bin eigentlich Seitenschläfer aber mit dem Katheder traue ich mich nicht.
> Liege momentan alleine auf dem Zimmer.
> Nach dem Höllentag gestern geht es mir heute eigentlich  sehr gut und hoffe das morgen der Katheder rauskommt.
> Schönen ersten Advent euch


wenn der Katheder erstmal raus ist, du dann hoffentlich ein gutes postoperatives Ergebnis bekommst, geht es aufwärts.
Ich war vor zwei Jahren genau zur selben zeit (sogar über Weihnachten bis zum 31.12.)in Bad Wildungen in der KLinik am Kurpark und diese 3 Wochen haben mir persönlich zum erholen sehr gut getan....die erste Woche war ich noch ziemlich schlapp auf den Beinen und brauchte auch noch viel Ruhe...aber danach gings aufwärts...und am Sylvesterabend habe ich schon wieder mit den Freunden zusammen ordentlich gefeiert.

2 jahre ist das jetzt her und ich hab, (bis auf diese blöde ED) mein altes Leben zurück.
In 14 tagen habe ich wieder nachkontrolle beim Uro...das ist zwar immer etwas anspannend, weil man hofft, das alles noch OK ist, aber ich denke da positiv...Seit der OP ist mein PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze und ich hoffe, das es auch so bleibt.

Ich wünsche Dir alles gute und genieße die Zeit in Bad Wildungen...Und wenn du zu Matze in die Rockbar gehst, bestell ihm einen schönen Gruß von Mark Beerell  (ich bin damals bei ihm aufgetreten ;-) )

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Mark,

gut zu lesen, dass Du fast wieder in Dein altes Leben zurückgefunden hast und sogar wieder musikalisch aktiv bist: http://www.mark-beerell.de/index1.htm

Gruß aus der Vorderpfalz

----------


## tomaso

Hallo Mark,
für was steht ED ?
Vorab vielen Dank

----------


## Jörg Lp

tomaso
ED= Erektion
Auf deutsch nen steifen
Da darf ich gar nicht dran denken
Aber das ist leider die Realität
Beim Gespräch wurde meine Frau gefragt, möchten sie einen lebendigen oder potenten Mann?
Hoffnung habe ich aber noch
Ein Schritt nach dem anderen

----------


## martcu

ED ist genau das Gegenteil und bedeutet "erektile Dysfunktion". Du wurdest, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, beidseitig Nerven erhaltend operiert. Das bedeutet, dass die Ärzte von einem kleineren Tumor ausgegangen sind, wenn sie keinen Schnellschnitt gemacht haben und zum anderen dass Du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine ED erleiden wirst. Bei einem 7a so was zu sagen, ist ja zumindest sehr merkwürdig.

----------


## Jörg Lp

OK hab mich etwas verkehrt ausgedrückt.
Du hast natürlich Recht mit ED, ich habe das auf keine Erektion bezogen.
Beim Vorgespräch wurde gesagt das OP erstmal Nerverhalt, dann schaut man während der OP ob das reicht. Wenn nicht werden die Nerven mit entfernt. So kam dann die Aussage mit potenten Mann,weil ich wohl sehr sparsam geschaut habe.
Nach der OP war der Operateur bei mir, da habe ich gefragt ob Nerverhalt ging. 
O Ton
 Ja, muss aber nichts heißen.
Ich wünsche euch allen eine gute Nacht
Heute war es schon sehr langweilig.
Kein Besuch, keine Untersuchungen.
Bis morgen mal

----------


## tomaso

Halt die Ohren steif und bis morgen.

----------


## buschreiter

Da schließe ich mich tomaso an. Hinsichtlich der ED gibt es Mittel und Wege...und vor allen Dingen braucht es im Regelfall Gefuld!

Gruß Achim

----------


## Heribert

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

nach der Prostataresektion wird von manchen Ärzten fälschlicher Weise gesagt, dass die neurovaskulären Bündel erhalten werden konnten. Erlicherweise müsste es heißen, dass die neurovaskulären Bündel weitest gehend geschont werden konnten.
Das Freilegen dieser Bündel ist nicht mit kaltem Stahl erfolgt, sondern mit elektrischem Messer soweit als möglich entfernt von den Bündeln, allerdings auch so nah als nötig davon entfernt durchgeführt.

Der erhalt der Erektionsfähigkeit ist sehr davon abhängig inwieweit die Nerven diese Präparation ungeschadet überstehen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Jörg Lp

So, ich heule grad vor etwas Erleichterung.
Hoffentlich nicht zu früh.
Der Professor war grad bei mir.
Der Befund ist da.
Krebs entfernt. Ränder und Lymphknoten waren frei.
Das könnte es gewesen sein.
Gleich wird geröntgt ob ich dicht bin.
Ich meine mein kleiner Freund hat heute Nacht trotz Katheder versucht ein Lebenszeichen zu senden.
Guten Morgen erstmal 
Gruß Jörg

----------


## tomaso

Freue mich riesig mit dir mit, Jörg.

----------


## Niko52

> Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
> 
> Das Freilegen dieser Bündel ist nicht mit kaltem Stahl erfolgt, sondern mit *elektrischem Messer* soweit als möglich entfernt von den Bündeln, allerdings auch so nah als nötig davon entfernt durchgeführt.
> 
> Der erhalt der Erektionsfähigkeit ist sehr davon abhängig inwieweit die Nerven diese Präparation ungeschadet überstehen.
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Nein, elektrische Energie oder Hitze kommt nicht zur Anwendung, damit würde man die Nerven beschädigen.
Das neurovaskuläre Bündel wird Milimeter für Milimeter mikrochirurgisch von der Prostata  abgelöst.

Idealerweise wird in der Pathologie noch ein Schnellschnitt gemacht, während der Urologe die neue Verbindung zw. Harnröhre und Blase herstellt. Damit ist man auf der sicheren Seite.

Liebe Grüße, Nico

----------


## Berema

> Hallo Mark,
> 
> gut zu lesen, dass Du fast wieder in Dein altes Leben zurückgefunden hast und sogar wieder musikalisch aktiv bist: http://www.mark-beerell.de/index1.htm
> 
> Gruß aus der Vorderpfalz


Hi Unverwüstlicher,

die Musik war und ist mein mein Anker. Ohne das Musik machen wäre ich wahrscheinlich nicht durch diese schwere Zeit gekommen. Hatte damals auch meine Gitarre mit zur Reha, damit ich mich immer ablenken und neue Ziele entwickeln konnte.
Letztendlich hat das dazu geführt, dass ich nach dieser Krebsgeschichte endlich ein eigenes Album veröffentlicht hab...getreu dem Motto: Wenn nicht jetzt , wann dann?


für Interssierte gibt`s das auch zum hören hier: http://open.spotify.com/artist/5a3PB5wLiYZ3PMMKv4iDPH

und mich seitdem auch für andere stark mache:http://regionalheute.de/wolfenbuette...EksXPyYqTD0GjU

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Mark, ich kann Dich sehr gut verstehen. Musik war mal mein Leben. Ich vermisse SIE sehr.
Aber ich finde es so toll, dass SIE Dich so stark gemacht hat.
Weiter so......LG Urs

----------


## Heribert

> Nein, elektrische Energie oder Hitze kommt nicht zur Anwendung, damit würde man die Nerven beschädigen.
> Das neurovaskuläre Bündel wird Milimeter für Milimeter mikrochirurgisch von der Prostata  abgelöst.


Nun ja, wenn man sich mit der Anatomie der Prostata und im Besonderen mit den neurovaskulären Verbindungen zur Prostata und speziell den Nervenfasern und Blutgefäßen, die die Erektion bewirken beschäftigt hat, ist eine Präparation dieser Verbindung entlang der Prostatakapsel ohne Blutungen nicht möglich. Auch Microblutungen versperren dem Operateur die Sicht. Also muss er diese Stellen möglichst schnell elektrochirurgisch verschließen. Dabei entsteht Hitze, die auch die Nervenfasern beeinträchtigt.
Werden die blutenden Stellen nur unzureichend verschlossen, ist eine Lymphozele fast vorprogrammiert. Stärkere Blutungen werden mit Klipps abgedichtet.

Ich habe hier eine Vidioaufzeichnung in voller Länge einer DaVinci-RPE aus dem Jahre 2012, die genau das bestätigt. 
Der befreundete Urologe hat mir dann noch eine weitere Aufzeichnung von der Uro-Klinik Dortmund mit dem neueren DaVinci-Modell aus 2018 zukommen lassen. Die Arbeit des Operateurs ist zwar noch präzieser geworden aber diesbezüglich grundsätzlich gleich geblieben.

In den YouTube-Filmchen wird dieser Vorgang nur als Animation dargestellt und eröffnet den Eindruck, als sei die Präparation mit einer Handbewegung abzutun.
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Mark, ich kann Dich sehr gut verstehen. Musik war mal mein Leben. Ich vermisse SIE sehr.
> Aber ich finde es so toll, dass SIE Dich so stark gemacht hat.
> Weiter so......LG Urs


Moin Urs,

und in der Tat gute Musik mit schönen Bildern: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NdFXD-OY6A

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Die Musik mag ich, u.a.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo,
Ja sehr schöne Musik.
Mein Sohn spielt auch Gitarre, recht gut sogar.
War im Junior Zupforchester NRW.
Anderes Thema
Ich bin zu Hause juhu.
Katheder gestern gezogen.
Kontinenz solala.
Heute Nacht trocken.
Ich sollte mir gestern den Wecker stellen.Jede Stunde Wasser lassen, Nachts alle 2 Stunden.
Klappt wenn ich das mache, geht aber schon Mal ein Tropfen in die Hose. Denke das wird.
Bin nur total kaputt.
Einfach nur liegen und dösen.
Wenn es das wirklich war habe ich glaub ich Riesenglück gehabt.
Knochen machen mir aber weiter Angst.
PSA war bei 16.2 gut es war ein anderes Labor
Pt2c 
Beide Lappen befallen 25% und 5 %
Beide Seiten Nerverhalt
Sonst war der Rest in der Pathologie carzinomfrei
Jetzt will ich mich nur ausruhen und nächsten Mittwoch geht es zu AHB
Ich wünsche euch allen eine tolle Adventszeit
Gruß Jörg

----------


## martcu

@Mark, spontan denke ich dass es noch besser wäre wenn du deutsch singen würdest. Das mit der schweren Zeit kann man irgendwie niemanden,der nicht selbst in der Situation ist/war, vermitteln. 
@Jörg, mit der Kontinenz wird noch, speziell wenn man vorher einen Katheter hatte. Der Köper muss sich umstellen. Ab jetzt darfst Du dann alle 3 Monate zur Nachsorge gehen. Hast Du einen Antrag auf Schwerbehinderung gestellt? Ich wollte es am Anfang nicht, habe es aber dann doch gemacht. Ist relativ unproblematisch. VG

----------


## Berema

> @Mark, spontan denke ich dass es noch besser wäre wenn du deutsch singen würdest. VG


Hey martcu....ich hab auch etliche deutsche Songs auf der CD und überhaupt im Programm.....ich schreibe halt so, wie mir die Songs in die Seele springen...das ist dann halt mal auf englisch, mal auf deutsch  ;-)

----------


## Berema

> Hallo,
> Ja sehr schöne Musik.
> Mein Sohn spielt auch Gitarre, recht gut sogar.
> War im Junior Zupforchester NRW.
> Anderes Thema
> Ich bin zu Hause juhu.
> Katheder gestern gezogen.
> Kontinenz solala.
> Heute Nacht trocken.
> ...


Hi Jörg,
das hört sich nach einem seeehr guten Gesamtergebnis an !!!  Glückwunsch.
Dann genieß die Zeit in Bad Wildungen und weiterhin alles Gute (In welche KLinik gehst Du?)

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin martcu,

bitte lausche: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H0mlpxrKcU

----------


## Jörg Lp

Ja Antrag Schwerbehinderung grad fertig gemacht.

Klinik Quellental Bad Wildungen

----------


## buschreiter

> Ja Antrag Schwerbehinderung grad fertig gemacht.
> 
> Klinik Quellental Bad Wildungen


Eine gute Wahl, denke ich. Ich war 2013 in der Schwesterklinik „Birkental“. Prima Physios, gute Einrichtung aber leider etwas weit weg vom Schuss. Gute Erholung wünsche ich.
VG
Achim

----------


## Michi1

Jörg, wenn du Beckenbodengymnastik regelmäßig aber nicht zu viel machst, sollte sich das mit der nassen Hose bald bessern. Auch gibt es sehr gute Einlagen mit denen bist du sicher. Ich habe im Sanitätshaus angerufen dann ist wer bei mir zu Hause vorbeigekommen mit verschieden Einlagen. Dann kann man probieren welche zu einem passt. Alles ausnutzen, was geht.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Danke Michi1 für deinen Ratschlag, aber in dieser Nummer bin ich total entspannt.
Ich bin sportlich und das bekomme ich in den Griff.
Da bin ich mir sicher.
Mit 49 ist der Muskel auch noch gut trainierbar.
War heute Nacht erst alle 2 Stunden auf, zum Schluss 4 Stunden durchgeschlafen.
Alles trocken.
Merke nur das der Körper doch etwas fertig ist.
Erst gefroren dann klatschnass.
Jetzt sitze ich am Tisch und frühstücke.
Ich glaube mir geht's ganz gut.
Schönen Tag 
Gruß Jörg

----------


## tomaso

Dein Körper braucht noch Zeit. Die OP und der fehlende Schlaf machen sich bemerkbar. Aber das wird natürlich wieder.
Auf alle Fälle schön zu hören, dass du dich den Umständen entsprechend gut fühlst.
Es geht weiter aufwärts. Und eine andere Sicht auf das Leben gibt es gratis obendrauf ;-)

----------


## ursus47

> *Treffe dich mit anderen Menschen????????*


 Wie soll das gehen.
Aber OK das ist dir halt so rausgerutscht. Alles Gut
Schönen Abend noch
Urs

----------


## tomaso

Jetzt im Krankenhaus natürlich nicht.
Aber nach der Reha kann er sich doch mit einzelnen Freunden treffen. Mit Abstand zu einem schönen Spaziergang mit gutem Gespräch.
Sowas geht ohne Probleme in Zeiten der Pandemie

----------


## KarlEmagne

Und ich dachte, wir wollten dasjenige Thema welches hier zu den Akten legen.

----------


## tomaso

Hallo Jörg,
wollte mal fragen wie es dir geht. Momentan bist du ja zu Hause bevor es Mitte der kommenden Woche in die Reha geht.
Hoffe, es läuft alles den Umständen entsprechend gut.

Schöne Grüße,
Thomas

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo Thomas,
ich merke wie sich mein Körper von Tag zu Tag erholt.
Ich habe heute Nacht ohne Einlage geschlafen, 2 x den Wecker gestellt , alles trocken.
Tagsüber klappt es eigentlich auch sehr gut, wenn ich pinkeln muss dann pronto Toronto.
Das kommt drauf an wie viel ich trinke.
Morgens 2 Kaffee und ein Wasser, da brauche ich keine Stunde.
Aber das wird, da wird ab nächste Woche noch geübt.
Der kleine Freund lebt auch schon erstaunlich gut.
Ich war jetzt gut 45 Minuten mit dem Hund spazieren.
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem bisherigen Verlauf mehr als zufrieden.
Montag kommen die Klammern raus, mal schauen was der Uro sagt.
Ich wünsche ein gutes zweites Adventwochenende.
So sollte es weitergehen.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## tomaso

Hallo Jörg,
das klingt sehr gut. Freut mich riesig.
Weiter so und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

Dir auch einen schönen 2. Advent

Gruß,
Thomas

----------


## Michi1

Jörg, hattest du eine offene OP? Wegen der Klammern.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Nein Michi1
Da Vinci 4x Klammern mit "4 Krampen".
Merke ich aber nichts von.

----------


## Michi1

Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich solche gehabt habe. Waren alles selbst auflösende Fäden.

----------


## martcu

hallo Jörg, wie ist es in der AHB? Wir haben in etwa die gleiche "Schadensklasse". Habe heute mein Ergebnis der 4. Nachsorge erhalten und PSA ist nach einem Jahr immer noch unter Nachweis Grenze. Viele Spaß noch in der Kur.

----------


## Berema

> Habe heute mein Ergebnis der 4. Nachsorge erhalten und PSA ist nach einem Jahr immer noch unter Nachweis Grenze.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch und weiterhin alles Gute , martcu.
Ich habe kommenden Montag meine nächste Nachsorge...dann sind bei mir genau 2 Jahre rum.

@ Jörg: 
Ich hoffe, es gefällt Dir in der AHB. Wie gesagt, mir hat die AHB damals ne Menge gebracht...ich war vom 11.12. bis 31.12.2018 in Bad Wildungen in der KLinik am Kurpark..also fast auf den Tag genau vor 2 Jahren
Lass dich ordentlich verwöhnen und immer schön beim Beckenbodentraining aufpassen und mitmachen ;-)
Dir auch alles Gute

----------


## Jörg Lp

martcu, das freut mich für dich.
Hoffe das es bei mir auch so ist

Berema, ja die Einrichtung ist top
Zimmer schön und das essen wie im Hotel im Urlaub.
Insgesamt komme ich mir ein bisschen verloren vor.
Natürlich auch Corona bedingt, so richtig kommt man nicht ins Gespräch mit anderen.
Beim Essen ist es auch so geregelt das man alleine am Tisch sitzt.
Und ich bin mit großen Abstand der jüngste hier.
Kontinenz so lala, ich würde zu oft auf das Klo rennen.
Aber das wird bestimmt.
Mal schauen was morgen auf meinem Terminkalender steht.
Ich lese halt viel und tue mir die Ruhe an.

Gruß Jörg

----------


## martcu

Danke, viel Spaß in der Reha. Irgendwie ist das auch Sinn und Zweck. Ich habe nach meiner OP darauf verzichtet. Hatte befürchtet, dass es zu ruhig ist. Viele Grüße Martin

----------


## Michi1

Eine AHB sollte dir auch die richtige Beckenbodengymnastik beibringen. Auch da kann man etwas falsch machen. Viel Erfolg und schöne Feiertage.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Michi1
Die sind hier völlig von weg vom Beckenbodentraining.
Es wird nur der Schließmuskel trainiert.
Beckenboden überhaupt nicht mehr.
Ist wohl ein ganz neues Konzept

Allen ein schönes drittes Adventwochenende
Gruß aus Bad Wildungen

----------


## buschreiter

> Michi1
> Die sind hier völlig von weg vom Beckenbodentraining.
> Es wird nur der Schließmuskel trainiert.
> Beckenboden überhaupt nicht mehr.
> Ist wohl ein ganz neues Konzept
> 
> Allen ein schönes drittes Adventwochenende
> Gruß aus Bad Wildungen


Das wird dort zumindest schon seit 2013 so gelehrt...und hilft! 
VG und alles Gute

Achim

----------


## Michi1

Ich glaube, es ist eigentlich nur ein anderer Name aber sonst ist alles dasselbe. Wenns hilft, ist es doch eigentlich egal.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo liebe Freunde,
ich bin heute aus der AHB aus Bad Wildungen  zurück.
Die AHB war sehr gut, die Anwendungen erfolgreich.
Das Essen top.
Ich kann die Klinik und die AHB nur jeden empfehlen.
Corona bedingt war es sehr sehr langweilig.
In Reinhardshausen alles geschlossen.
Kontakte in der Klinik gleich 0.
Aber für die ganze Geschichte kann ja niemand etwas.
Die Kontinenz ist klar besser geworden.
Noch nicht 100% aber das wird, da bin ich mir sicher.
Die OP ist morgen 5 Wochen her.
Schauen wir mal 5 Wochen weiter.
Ich habe noch schmerzen rechts Richtung Leiste beim sitzen.
Ich wollte Heiligabend mich mal Vernünftig anziehen und habe zum Frühstück eine Jeans angehabt.
Ging gar nicht, drückt am Bund.
Habe mir jetzt Hosenträger bestellt.
Ansonsten ist Jogginghose angesagt.
Mein PSA war vor der OP bei 16,2 nach 13 Tagen bei 0,6 und jetzt bei Entlassungen bei 0,03 .
Mir ist heute ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen.
Heute ist der beste Tag des Jahres.
Ich hoffe das es so bleibt.
Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und viel Gesundheit 2021.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## Michi1

Jörg dann wünsch ich dir das alles im nächsten Jahr sogar noch besser wird und das du gut ins neue Jahr kommst.

Michael

----------


## tomaso

Sehr gut. Freue mich mit dir.
Wünsche dir und allen anderen ein besseres, fröhliches und gesundes 2021

----------


## martcu

Hallo Jörg, wünsche ich Dir auch. Was Du beschreibst sind alles Folgen der OP, die irgendwann wieder weg gehen, immer im Bewegung bleiben, das hilft.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo liebe Leute,
möchte mich heute auch mal wieder melden.
Mir geht es gut, sehr gut.
Insgesamt wurde jetzt seit der OP am 25.11 der PSA 3x genommen.
Letzten beiden Werte unter 0,03.
Da fällt einem jedesmal ein Stein vom Herz.
Seit einer Woche habe ich gar keine Einlage drin.
Es geht schonmal was ab, dann wird die Unterhose fix gewechselt.
Schmerzen sind soweit verschwunden, manchmal noch ein leichtes Ziehen rechts in der Leiste.
Leichte Rückenschmerzen, das schiebe ich aber auf das Wetter.
Belastbar bin ich glaub ich noch nicht wie vor meiner OP.
Merke schon Nachmittags oder wenn ich was getan habe das ich kaputt bin.
In 14 Tagen werde ich anfangen wieder zu arbeiten.
Ich hoffe das alles so weiter geht und im April erfolgt dann die nächste Untersuchung.
Drückt mir die Daumen.
Ich wünsche euch von Herzen wirklich alles gute.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## Michi1

Jörg, ich bin ein wenig vorsichtiger und brauche die Unterhose nicht wechseln, ich trage täglich eine Einlage. Die "Tena Men Extra Light" Ist eins schwarze Einlage, kein Mensch merkt da was.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo liebe Freunde.
Ich wollte mal heute einen Stand der Dinge von mir posten.
Ich lese jeden Tag hier und das hilft wirklich.
Ich finde dieses Forum Klasse, weil hier wirklich sachlich und "meistens" sehr fachlich diskutiert wird.
Danke 
Die meisten Sachen sind ja leider erstmal negativ auf die Krankheit ausgerichtet.
Das es auch positiv  geht ist mein Beispiel.
Momentan jedenfalls, ich hoffe das es so bleibt.
Gestern 140 Tage nach meiner radikalen Prostataentfernung hatte ich meine nächste Nachsorge.
Alles top, PSA unter 0.03 
Körperlich keine Einschränkungen
Ich bin zufrieden und mir geht es sehr gut.
Ich wünsche euch auch alles gute und viel Glück.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## Michi1

Jörg, ich bin schon ein paar Mal hier angemacht worden, weil ich, nach 6 Jahren auch keine Probleme mit PK habe. Kontinenz und Erektion ausgeschlossen, aber damit kann man leben mit 72 Jahren. Das Leben ist auch ohne lebenswert.

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo liebe Freunde.
> Ich wollte mal heute einen Stand der Dinge von mir posten.
> Ich lese jeden Tag hier und das hilft wirklich.
> Ich finde dieses Forum Klasse, weil hier wirklich sachlich und "meistens" sehr fachlich diskutiert wird.
> Danke 
> Die meisten Sachen sind ja leider erstmal negativ auf die Krankheit ausgerichtet.
> Das es auch positiv  geht ist mein Beispiel.
> Momentan jedenfalls, ich hoffe das es so bleibt.
> Gestern 140 Tage nach meiner radikalen Prostataentfernung hatte ich meine nächste Nachsorge.
> ...


Schön, auch Positives zu lesen! Weiter so!
VG 
Achim

----------


## Berema

> Hallo liebe Freunde.
> Ich wollte mal heute einen Stand der Dinge von mir posten.
> Ich lese jeden Tag hier und das hilft wirklich.
> Ich finde dieses Forum Klasse, weil hier wirklich sachlich und "meistens" sehr fachlich diskutiert wird.
> Danke 
> Die meisten Sachen sind ja leider erstmal negativ auf die Krankheit ausgerichtet.
> Das es auch positiv  geht ist mein Beispiel.
> Momentan jedenfalls, ich hoffe das es so bleibt.
> Gestern 140 Tage nach meiner radikalen Prostataentfernung hatte ich meine nächste Nachsorge.
> ...


Hallo Jörg,
schön, dass es Dir nach der RPE so gut geht.

Auch ICH bin ein positives Beispiel. Meine OP ist jetzt über 2 Jahre her (Nov2018) und es geht mir auch sehr gut. PSA weiterhin auf 0,00 und ausser der ED habe ich KEINE körperlichen Nachwehen oder Einschränkungen.
Das es "mein kleiner Freund" seit der OP immernoch nicht geschafft hat, sich wieder von alleine aufzurichten, hat mir in den ersten 15 Monaten viel Kopfzerbrechen gemacht.
Aber mittlerweile haben ich meinen Frieden damit gemacht (es geht ja auch anders und die SKAT Spritze kommt auch ab und zu zum Einsatz) ;-)

Wichtig ist doch : ICH LEBE, BIN KREBSFREI und kann sonst alles das machen, was ich vor der OP auch machen konnte. Jetzt nur aufpassen, dass man kein Corona bekommt und alles ist gut.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir auch weiterhin alles Gute.
Beste Grüße
Berema

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo Leidgenossen,
hier bin ich wieder und leider ziemlich frustriert.
Ich hatte gestern meine Nachsorge ,9 Monate nach radikaler beidseitig nerverhaltende OP .
Mein PSA Wert ist von 0.03 auf 0.05 gestiegen.
Das heißt doch nichts gutes.
Was meint ihr?

Gruß Jörg

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Jörg,

das heißt zunächst mal gar nichts. Die goldene Regel lautet: Ein Wert ist kein Wert. Erst wenn der Anstieg sich in nachfolgenden Messungen bestätigt, muss von einem Rezidiv ausgegangen werden. 0,03 ng/ml kann auch 0,034 ng/ml, 0,05 ng/ml kann auch 0,045 ng/ml sein. Scheinbare "PSA-Anstiege" in diesem Bereich sind Kaffeesatzleserei. Für manche Labors ist alles, was unter z. B. unter 0,07 ng/ml liegt, schlicht <0,07 ng/ml. 
Wenn Dein Wert weiter steigen sollte, dann könnte ab 0,2 ng/ml – und bevor er 0,5 ng/ml erreicht – an eine Salvage-Bestrahlung (sRT) der Prostataloge gedacht werden, das ist die Standard-Vorgehensweise. Etwa 30 bis 35 % der Betroffenen benötigen nach der Ersttherapie eine oder mehrere weitere Therapien.
Es würde sicherlich nicht schaden, wenn Du Dir das *Basiswissen* herunterladen und z. B. in Abschnitt 8.14 mehr zu dem Thema nachlesen würdest.

Ralf

----------


## Jörg Lp

Ralf,
ich habe eigentlich alles gelesen was es zu lesen gibt.
Das Problem ist, das das mein Kopf nicht aushält.
Dafür bin ich in der Birne zu labil.
Ich bin jetzt genauso weit wie vor einem Jahr.
Warten und hoffen ist wieder angesagt.

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Jörg,
ich verweise da mal wieder auf dies: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...847#post111847
Also nicht nervös werden.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## zr1000a

Hallo Jörg, 

der Arnold hat mir so manches mal wieder Mut gemacht mit seinem Beitrag. Ich bin schon seit zwei Jahren mit einem persistierenden PSA-Wert unterwegs. Mal ein bisschen rauf, dann wieder runter. Das kann ganz schön an den Nerven zerren. Wichtig ist das der PSA Wert nicht zum Tagesgeschäft wird. Also Kopf hoch und an die schönen Dinge im Leben denken - und auch machen :-) 

Viele Grüße 
Stefan

----------


## Jörg Lp

Danke Arnold, danke Stefan.
Ich versuche ruhig zu bleiben, irgendwie wird es wohl weitergehen.

----------


## Georg_

> Ich versuche ruhig zu bleiben, irgendwie wird es wohl weitergehen.


So niedrige PSA Werte habe ich die letzten sechs Jahre nicht gehabt.

----------


## Jörg Lp

So, mein Urologe hat mich gestern nochmal angerufen.
Erstmal ruhig bleiben, der Wert könnte sich da auch einpendeln.
Falls er weiter steigt, geht er nicht von einer Metastasierung aus.
Dafür wäre der PSA zu sehr gefallen.
Er würde dann die Prostataloge bestrahlen.
Über Apalutamid würden wir dann noch entscheiden.
Drückt mir die Daumen das der Wert nicht steigt.

----------


## Georg_

Es gibt eine Studie, die ermittelt hat, dass sich der PSA Wert vielfach unter 0,4 ng/ml einpendelt. Wenn dein PSA Wert weiter steigt heißt das nicht unbedingt, dass er sich nicht einpendeln wird. Eine Bestrahlung macht man ab etwa 0,2 ng/ml. Apalutamid wird nur bei Knochenmetastasen eingesetzt, davon bist du ja noch weit entfernt.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Danke Georg,
vielleicht habe ich das mit Apalutamid auch am Telefon verkehrt verstanden.
Momentan prasselt es halt wieder auf einem ein.
Wünsche allen ein gutes Wochenende
Gruß Jörg

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo,
hier bin ich wieder.
Nachdem mein PSA nach meiner OP 9 Monate bei 0.03 war und dann bei 0.05 war,ist er jetzt bei 0.1.
Also klare Tendenz.
Mal schauen was der Uro morgen sagt.
Scheiße
Gruß Jörg
Wie ist eure Meinung?
Ich habe Angst und bin deprimiert

----------


## reini99

Hatte ähnlichnen Verlauf. Rezidiv ist relativ sicher, auch wenn noch keine 0,2ng erreicht sind. Ich hatte nach OP IMRT gemacht, obwohl danach PSA <0,01 ng/ml erreicht wurden. Trotzdem steigt der PSa nun   wieder- Krebs ist wohl unheilbar.
Reinhard

----------


## Georg_

Wenn der PSA Wert weiter steigt, wird der Urologe irgendwann eine Bestrahlung empfehlen. Bei etwa der Hälfte der Patienten kommt es danach zu keinem weiteren PSA Anstieg.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Jörg,




> Rezidiv ist relativ sicher, auch wenn noch keine 0,2ng erreicht sind


Bei einer Intensitätsmodulierten Strahlentherapie (*I*ntensity *M*odulated *R*adio*t*herapy, IMRT) kann die Intensität der Strahlendosis innerhalb des Bestrahlungsfeldes verändert und der Strahlenempfindlichkeit des Gewebes Punkt für Punkt genau angepasst werden.
Der Tumor wird auf diese Weise höchstpräzise bestrahlt, während gesunde Nachbarorgane und -Gewebe optimal vor der Strahlung geschont werden. Das erlaubt den Einsatz einer höheren Strahlendosis und erhöht damit die Heilungschancen für die Patienten.

Diese Bestrahlung wurde auch bei mir gemacht.
die Chance ist da und muss genutzt werden.

lg
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Adam,

Du meintest sicher IGRT (Image guided Radiotherapy) bzw.

Bildgeführte Strahlentherapie - image guided radiotherapy (IGRT)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Mit IMRT kann man den Bestrahlungsplan so machen, dass einige Punkte eine höhere Dosis bekommen als anderes Gewebe. Mit IGRT kann man zusätzlich die Bewegungen des Patienten bei der Bestrahlung berücksichtigen. Bei IMRT setzt man dafür Goldmarker ein.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Lokal oder Metastasiert?
OP war am 25.11.21 7a lokal begrenzt, PSA vor Biopsie 11.2 vor OP 16 beidseitig Nerverhalt
Tiefste Wert 0.03 nach halben Jahr 0.05 dann 3 Monate später 0.1
Vor der OP waren im Knochenszcintigramm suspekte Sachen.
Mann ging nicht von einer Metastasierung aus.
Knochenszcintigramm war genau heute vor einem Jahr.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der PSA dafür zu sehr abgefallen.
Oh Mann, es geht Scheiße weiter.
Bringt eine DNA.... was?
Ich Klammer mich echt an allem.
Bin erst 50 Jahre geworden

----------


## adam 60

Mein lieber Jörg,




> OP war am 25.11.21 7a lokal begrenzt, PSA vor Biopsie 11.2 vor OP 16 beidseitig Nerverhalt
> Tiefste Wert 0.03 nach halben Jahr 0.05 dann 3 Monate später 0.1


bei Dir ist noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht.
Du musst halt kontinuierlich die PSA Messung durchführen im 2 oder 3 Monatsrytmus dann wird man sehen.
schau mal aufs Profil bei mir, ich dacht auch schon bald ist fertig.

viel Erfolg wünsche ich Dir

lg
Adam

----------


## nomade

IG und IMRT gibt es auch kombiniert, bzw. ist in vielen Kliniken schon Standard. Mit IG wird die Position gesichert, mit IM wird die Strahlung besser platziert.
Bei einem Knochenszintigramm kann man so Manches sehen, was eher auf Verletzungen zurückgeht. Bei mir gab's recht aktive Stellen in den Zehen, da sagte mein Arzt ganz trocken, dass ich mir, ohne es überhaupt zu merken, wohl eine oder zwei Zehen angebrochen hätte. Wenn die abheilen, tut sich was im Szintigramm.
Gab es bei Dir einen Randbefund? Dann würde man mit der Bestrahlung genau da draufhalten. Das geschieht gerade bei mir und bei der letzten Messung war der PSA deutlich abgefallen. Halleluja!

----------


## Georg_

Bei einem 7a ist nicht mit Knochenmetastasen zu rechnen und bei einem PSA Wert von 0,1 ist ein Knochenszintigramm zwecklos. Viele Patienten müssen nach einer Operation eine Bestrahlung machen lassen, das ist nicht außergewöhnlich. Die Bestrahlung wird schon wirken.

----------


## reini99

OP war wohl am 25.11.20.  Tippfehler.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Ja natürlich 25.11.20 OP

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo,
ich war heute bei meinem Urologen.
Das kann alles sein.
Bzw er möchte nicht einfach blind die Prostataloge bestrahlen.
Der Verdacht das irgendwo was anderes ist,ist da.
Mittwoch ist in Dortmund wo ich letztes Jahr am 25.11 meine OP hatte Tumorkonferenz.
Da gehen meine Sachen jetzt hin.
Er strebt ein PET CT an,obwohl der Wert noch niedrig ist.
Er möchte eigentlich nicht warten und dann gezielt da dran gehen.
Oh Mann 
Ich bin grad mental völlig am Boden.
Ich bin genauso weit wie vor einem Jahr.
Ich weiß nur ich habe Prostatakrebs,aber wie es weitergehen soll weiß ich nicht.

----------


## Michi1

Aber irgendwann sollte es doch so weit sein das man das ein wenig lockerer sieht. Ändern kann man daran ja auch nichts. Das Leben muss trotzdem weiter gehen. Ich habe mich vom PK nicht unterkriegen lassen. Schau mal nach einfach wars bei mir noch nie.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Michi
da tickt jeder anders.
Ich bin erst 50 Jahre und möchte noch ein wenig mein "normales" Leben haben.
Ich finde gut wenn du da so mit umgehst.
Ich bin da leider anders.
Ich will immer recht schnell eine Lösung und das Problem beheben.
Und ich habe Angst

----------


## Michi1

Glaubst du bei mir ist das anders. Ich habe aber nicht einen Tag, nach dem ich aus dem KH entlassen wurde, mein Leben anders gelebt. Auch hoffe ich das das noch lange so ist. Ich war 3x zur AHB oder zur Reha, da habe ich mich mit vielen Betroffenen unterhalten, da bekommt man mehr mit als hier im Forum und kann PK ein wenig anders einordnen.

----------


## lutzi007

Ich denke, auch das Lebensalter bei der Erstdiagnose PK hat einen großen Einfluss auf die psychischen Auswirkungen. 
Und Ratschläge, lieber Michi, dass man das irgendwann ein wenig lockerer sehen sollte, sollte man lieber nicht geben. Das ist zwar gut gemeint, aber nicht gut ...
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Jörg,
ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen denn auch ich war 50 als ich die Diagnose bekam. Ich hatte dann das Glück das sich in meinem Kopf die Einstellung
"manifestierte" - "Du schaffst das, egal was da kommt". Glücklicherweise lief es dann auch so und ich blieb von einem Rezidiv verschont. Aber ich bin
sicher das du die Sache in den Griff bekommen wirst ! Heutzutage ist die Medizintechnik in Sachen Diagnose und Bestrahlung soweit fortgeschritten das
man voraussichtlich den Herd finden und punktgenau, mit höchstmöglicher Dosis und geringsten Nebenwirkungen bestrahlen kann. Ich drücke dir jedenfalls
dafür die Daumen.
P.S. Wohin musst du in Dortmund ? ( Klinikum Nord, Prof. Truss und Co. ? ) Dann bist du in guten Händen und zwar nicht nur in Urologischer Hinsicht sondern
auch zum Thema Radioonkologie ! Es wird schon hinhauen!!!
Glück Auf
Patrick

----------


## lutzi007

> Bei einem 7a ist nicht mit Knochenmetastasen zu rechnen und bei einem PSA Wert von 0,1 ist ein Knochenszintigramm zwecklos. Viele Patienten müssen nach einer Operation eine Bestrahlung machen lassen, das ist nicht außergewöhnlich. Die Bestrahlung wird schon wirken.


Hallo Jörg,
darauf würde ich setzen. 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Jörg Lp

Ich danke euch allen für den Zuspruch.
Schaue echt jeden Tag hier rein und finde das Forum sehr sehr gut und informativ.
Ja bei Professor Truß in Dortmund.
Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Abend

----------


## Michi1

lutz glaubst du das mit Angst vor PK das Leben überhaupt noch lebenswert ist?

----------


## KarlEmagne

Joerg, du schriebst am Anfang dieses Threads, dass dein Vater 79 war, als er dir von seinem PK erzaehlte. Das ist doch auch eine Aussage, dass man in deiner Familie mit dieser Krankheit alt wird. Wann wurde bei ihm denn das Leiden festgestellt? Wie geht es ihm jetzt?

Dir alles Gute!

----------


## lutzi007

> lutz glaubst du das mit Angst vor PK das Leben überhaupt noch lebenswert ist?


Hallo Michi,
lebenswert auf jeden Fall. Man sollte aber alles daran setzen, diese Angst zu überwinden, damit wieder Freude am und im Leben einkehren kann.
Aber das brauche ich Dir nicht zu sagen, weil Du diese Angst ja gar nicht mehr hast, denke ich.
Ständige Angstgefühle sollen ja außerdem das Immunsystem zusätzlich schwächen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Jörg Lp

KarlEmagne,
Papa hat während meiner AHB Bestrahlung bekommen.
Also beide ziemlich gleich die Diagnose bekommen.
Ich weiß nicht welchen Gleason er hat.
Papa möchte nicht, ich glaube das liegt auch am alter, darüber sprechen.
Auch jetzt nicht mit meinem Rezidiv.
Ich glaube mit fast 81 sieht man das gelassener.
Körperlich hat er abgebaut, ob das an der Bestrahlung oder allgemein am alter liegt weiß ich nicht.
Heute war ich ganz gut drauf.
Ich warte jetzt mal ab was am Mittwoch die Tumorkonferenz sagt.
Ich hatte gehofft das Thema PK erstmal zu den Akten legen zu können.
Das kann ich knicken.
Irgendjemand sagte mal.
Werd Manager deiner Krankheit.
Das Versuche ich gerade.
Mal schauen wie das klappt.
Schönen Sonntag euch allen.

----------


## Michi1

Lutz, da ich vor 21 Jahren schon am Abgrund gestanden habe (Tumor im Kopf) sehe ich alles gelassener. Mein Spruch: "Da muss man durch". Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden und mache alles so wie immer.

----------


## lutzi007

Ja, Michi, während Deiner schlimmen Erkrankung damals hattest Du schon diese persönliche Entwicklung der positiven Lebenseinstellung durchgemacht, die man benötigt, um weiter im Leben klarzukommen. Das hat Dir dann auch sehr bei Deiner PK-Erkrankung geholfen.
Um trotz widriger Lebensumstände diese positive Lebenseinstellung nicht zu verlieren, benötigt man meistens die Hilfe anderer Menschen wie Partner, Freunde, Familie, Ratgeber, empathische Ärzte und Therapeuten usw. Jeder hat nicht das Glück, diese Hilfe auf Anhieb zu bekommen und es benötigt auch Einiges an Zeit, diese positive Lebenseinstellung wieder aufzubauen. Aber es ist immer möglich, wenn man auch bereit ist, Hilfe anzunehmen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## KarlEmagne

Hallo Joerg,

schon, dass es dir besser geht. Auch deinem Papa alles Gute. Von Ermuedungserscheinungen nach der Bestrahlung berichten auch andere hier im Forum. Das geht hoffentlich bald vorueber.

Prostatakrebs entwickelt sich langsam und dein Vater hat ihn bestimmt schon lange. Trotzdem ist er ueber achtzig geworden. Bei dir ist das Problem fruehzeitig entdeckt worden und du hast dich bereits behandeln lassen. Selbst wenn der Krebs nun nicht ganz weg ist, wirst du mit neueren Behandlungsmethoden bestimmt mindestens so alt wie dein Vater.

Gruss, Karl.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Danke für die Worte.
Das Ding ist, vor einem Jahren wird gesagt, sie haben Krebs.
Gut es hat mal leicht gebrannt nach dem pinkeln.
Blasenentzündung gehabt.
Sonst keine Probleme .
OP gemacht, aufgestanden weiter geht's.
Alles top gelaufen.
Jetzt null Probleme und da kommt wieder einer und sagt .
Halt
Das ist was.
Das ist momentan schwer für mich zu akzeptieren.
Ich weiß, das ist ja grad das tückische an Krebs.
Wenn Mann was spürt ist es schon bald zu spät.
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden was morgen dabei rum kommt.
Klasse das hier immer wieder fachliche Kommentare und Tipps kommen.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## SantaSam

Hallo Jörg

mir geht es gerade genauso. Am Schlimmsten ist das "Gefühl im Kopf" dabei.
Aber die Hilfe hier im Forum dämpft die Angst etwas.

vg & alles Gute
Franky

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Jörg, ich kann die derzeitige Situation sehr gut nachvollziehen. Als mir nach RPE ein steigender und überhaupt nachweisbarer Wert mitgeteilt wurde, hatte ich weiche Beine. Hier im Forum wurde ich auf den richtigen Weg gebracht, um meinen Ärzten passende Fragen zu stellen und das ganze Problem so rational wie eben möglich anzugehen. Mir geht es derzeit blendend und ich habe keinerlei Einschränkungen, meine Behandlung war leitliniengerecht, und ich bin dem Rat meiner Physio gefolgt (Krafttraining während der Bestrahlung, Osteopathie, Krankengymnastik).
Viele Grüße
Achim

----------


## Michi1

Da ich das Forum erst gefunden habe als OP und AHB schon vorbei war bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es mich zuvor nicht verunsichert hätte. Es gibt zu viel unterschiedliche Meinungen hier, ich habe mich halt auf meinen URO verlassen und habe noch nichts bereut.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo liebe Leute,
hatte ja gesagt das ich mich nach der Tumorkonferenz nochmal melde.
Also
Anfang Dezember nochmal den PSA überprüfen und schauen ob er rasant weiter steigt
Für ein PET CT ist es noch zu früh.
Frühestens ab 0.2 wäre was zu sehen, letzte Woche war ich bei 0.1
Im Juni 0.05
Davor unter 0.03
Nochmal kurz
Karzinom war lokal begrenzt
Schnittränder, Lymphhknoten, Samenblase waren nicht befallen
Beidseitig Nerverhalt
Gleason 7a zt cribriform
PSA 11.2 vor der Biopsie im August 2020
Im Juni 2020 war er bei 12
Nach Biopsie 16.....
OP war am 25.11.20
Suspekte Sachen im Knochenszcintigramm am14.10.20 
Im CT am 16.10.20 nicht bestätigt.
Vermutung alte Sportverletzungen

Ich denke das ist so die richtige Vorgehensweise.
Prostataloge blind bestrahlen wäre doch Lotto.
Ich wünsche euch eine gute Restwoche
Gruß Jörg

----------


## Georg_

Jörg,

man muss die Prostataloge bestrahlen, auch wenn man nichts sieht und nur der PSA Wert steigt. Das macht man aber ab einem PSA Wert von 0,2 ng/ml bis 0,5 ng/ml. Darüber haben Studien gezeigt, dass es nur noch wenig bringt. Ab 0,2 wird die Kasse, so weit ich informiert bin, ein PSMA PET/CT bezahlen. Manchmal sieht man dann schon was. Wenn nicht, muss man blind bestrahlen. Es gibt auch eine Studie die zeigt, dass dies dann etwas bringt.

Georg

----------


## Michi1

Ich wurde, nachdem mein PSA auf 0,32 gestiegen war bestrahlt. Das hat dann 2 Jahre gehalten dann ich der PSA wieder gestiegen und ich hab Trenantone gespritzt bekommen. 3x dann wurde wieder aufgehört und jetzt bin ich schon 1,5 Jahre bei >0,07.

----------


## nomade

Ich bin gerade mit der Bestrahlung fertig, dabei wurde blind 'geschossen', weil das PSMA PET/C nichts gezeigt hatte. Der Wert war am Anfang bei 0,32 und ist jetzt schon auf 0,12 runter.
Die Strahlenärztin war damit sehr zufrieden, sie sagte, dass es in der Regel langsamer geht und dass wir wohl gut getroffen haben.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Danke Georg, 
ja die Studie kenne ich.
Nomade, das ist doch ein Erfolg.
Glückwunsch

Der Verdacht ist ja da, das irgendwo woanders was ist.
Deswegen PET CT machen.
Wenn dann nichts zu sehen ist, wird bei mir auch die Prostataloge blind bestrahlt.
Ich hoffe ja noch das mein PSA nicht steigt und bei 0.1 stehen bleibt.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Aber danke für eure Infos

----------


## nomade

Ich wünsche Dir einen vollen Erfolg. Ich kann Dich nur ermutigen, denn auch wenn man eine gruselige Liste an Nebenwirkungen unterschreiben muss, halten die sich bei mir wirklich in Grenzen.
Ich berichte dann nach zwei Wochen noch mal.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Guten Morgen liebe Leute.
Drückt mir die Daumen.
Gleich geht's zur nächsten PSA Messung.
Ich habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung das der Wert "stehen" bleibt.
Habe mir gestern noch einen Granatapfel reingezogen.
Grins, Mann klammert sich ja an jedem Strohhalm.
Bis später
Ich wünsche euch einen guten Tag.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Guten Morgen
Wert 0.13 
Also Verdopplung so knapp über 3 Monate.
Mal schauen was der Doc heute Nachmittag sagt.
Tendenz ist da.
Nur wo?

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde noch einen PSA Wert abwarten um die Verdopplungszeit zu überprüfen. Das sind letztlich niedrige Werte, da haben die Messtoleranzen einen ziemlichen Einfluss. Ab 0,2 wird man eine Bestrahlung ins Auge fassen.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo Georg
Ja wir machen jetzt ein schrieb für die Krankenkasse fertig.
In Münster ein PET CT machen.
Wenn nicht strecke ich das vor und versuche das einzuklagen.
PET CT wenn der Wert 0.2 hat.
Im Januar nochmal den nächsten PSA Wert abwarten.
Morgen vor einem Jahr hatte ich OP.
Gegen eine Metastasierung spricht lokal begrenzt,
Gleason 7a 
Für eine Metastasierung spricht die Verdoppelungszeit.
Frohe Weihnachten.
Mal schauen wohin die Reise geht.
Mist
Werde Manager deiner Krankheit.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Mein Traum war es immer mit 50 Jahren ein Wohnmobil zu haben und los zu fahren.
Dafür habe ich ein wenig gespart.
Mit 49  habe ich die Sch... bekommen und Corona taucht auf.
Jetzt geht das Geld dann anders weg.

----------


## Georg_

An sich empfiehlt die Leitlinie in deiner Situation ein PSMA PET/CT. Also PSA über 0,2 und Salvage-Bestrahlung geplant. Ich denke daher, dass die Kasse es wahrscheinlich bezahlen wird.

----------


## SantaSam

> Hallo Georg
> Ja wir machen jetzt ein schrieb für die Krankenkasse fertig.
> In Münster ein PET CT machen.
> Wenn nicht strecke ich das vor und versuche das einzuklagen.
> PET CT wenn der Wert 0.2 hat.
> Im Januar nochmal den nächsten PSA Wert abwarten.
> Morgen vor einem Jahr hatte ich OP.
> Gegen eine Metastasierung spricht lokal begrenzt,
> Gleason 7a 
> Für eine Metastasierung spricht die Verdoppelungszeit.


Verlauf ist bis auf - bei mir - 7b fast identisch. Auch bei mir "ein Jahr". Auch lokal begrenzt.

Jetzt ein Lympfknoten und eines suspekte Rippe im PSMA Pet CT

Meine Bestrahlungen gehen am 06.12. los ...

----------


## WernerE

Moin Jörg,

an der Handhabung deines Wohnmobils wird sich nichts ändern. Du wirst noch sehr viel Zeit haben, damit in den Urlaub zu fahren. Und das Geld wird dir diese Krankheit auch nicht rauben. Wenn die Leitlinie in deiner Situation die PET-CT vorsieht, wird die Kasse zahlen. 

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## buschreiter

> Mein Traum war es immer mit 50 Jahren ein Wohnmobil zu haben und los zu fahren.
> Dafür habe ich ein wenig gespart.
> Mit 49  habe ich die Sch... bekommen und Corona taucht auf.
> Jetzt geht das Geld dann anders weg.


Hallo Jörg,

ich würde das nicht so negativ sehen. Klar ist das erstmal ein Schock (ich hatte Wackelbeine als mein PSA nach RPE wieder detektierbar war), aber letztlich hilft es nur sehr rational zu bleiben. Ich habe damals auf Empfehlung meine rausoperierte Prostata nochmal auf den Gleasonscore von einem Referenzpathologen untersuchen lassen. Bei PSA 0,19 (ein paar Tage später übrigens 0,16) ein PSMA PET/Ct machen lassen. Danach wurde dann bestrahlt. Diesbezüglich habe ich mich über den technischen Stand der Strahleninstitute kundig gemacht und mir ein passendes ausgesucht. Mehr kann man nicht machen! Wegen der Verdopplungszeiten bei so niedrigen Werten würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Kleine Ausschläge machen da schon recht viel aus. 
Viele Grüße
Achim

----------


## Jörg Lp

Ich danke euch für eure Rückmeldungen.
Es hilft hier zu lesen und Antworten zu bekommen.
Ich versuche ruhig und klar zu denken und Entscheidungen zu treffen.
Was anderes bleibt ja nicht übrig.
Ich wünsche euch allen eine gute Adventszeit.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## rembert

Hallo Jörg,
bei mir spielt der PSA Wert jetzt schon 11 Jahre verrückt.
Ich war bei der Op 43 Jahre alt.
Verstehe deine Ängste gut, aber versuche trotzdem positiv zu bleiben!
Jeder Verlauf ist anders und die Werte stagnieren auch manchmal wieder.
Drücke dir die Daumen
Gruß 
Rembert

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo miteinander,
heute habe ich eine Absage bezüglich eines PET CT von meiner Krankenkasse bekommen.
Nächste Woche habe ich meine nächste PSA Messung.
Ich vermute das ich knapp unter 0.2 sein werde.
PET CT werde ich auf alle Fälle ab  0.2 machen lassen.
Ich denke das macht Sinn.
Bezahle ich selber und lege dann Wiederspruch ein.
Ich wünsche euch ein gutes Jahr 2022.
Ein Freund sagte eben.
Rein kommt Mann immer gut, wichtig ist es anständig wieder aus das Jahr raus zu kommen.
Euch allen viel Glück in 2022
Gruß Jörg

----------


## barlaus37

Hallo Jörg,  

Ich  würde  jetzt  schon  den  Widerspruch  einlegen,  vor  der  Untersuchung.  Soweit  ich   weiss,  hat  dann  eine  Klage  auf 
Erstattung  mehr  Erfolgsaussichten.  
Ansonsten  bin  ich  derselben  Meinung  wie  Georg  geschrieben  hat  (oben  wegen  PSMA  PET CT,  ), der  Beitrag  weiter oben. 
Auch von  mir alles Gute. Ich kann  verstehen,  wie Dir zumute ist. 
Ich  drücke  auch  die  Daumen.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Jörg,

habe dir eine Nachricht geschickt.

Gruß WernerE

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo zusammen.
Ich wünsche euch noch ein gutes neues Jahr 2022.
Ein Kumpel sagte letztes 
Wichtig ist nicht gut in das neue Jahr zu kommen.
Wichtig ist es gut aus dem Jahr raus zu kommen.

Ich habe heute meinen neuen PSA Wert bekommen.
0.14
Damit ist er jetzt "nur" um 0.01 gestiegen.
Ist das ein steigen?
Ich hatte ja bei meiner Krankenkasse ein PET CT ab 0.2 beantragt.
Abgelehnt.
Einspruch habe ich bereits eingereicht.
Mal schauen wie der ganze Mist weiter geht.
Gruß Jörg
Schönes Wochenende euch

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Jörg, also da muss man kein Experte sein um zu sagen solche Schwankungen benötigen keinerlei Beachtung.
Freu dich darüber es geht jetzt erst einmal weiter und dann sehen wir was noch auf uns zukommt. 
Aber nun ist noch viel Zeit ein wenig zu genießen 
Lg urs

----------


## Jörg Lp

Ja Urs,
mit seiner Krankheit sich arrangieren.
Ich bin grad in dem Lernprozess.
Schwierig.

Was anderes.
Was haltet ihr generell davon.
Ich werde nachher auch einmal meinen Urologen darauf ansprechen.
Bis Sommer war mein PSA unter 0.03
Nach den beiden Corona impfen ist er rapide gestiegen.
Ich habe mich jetzt noch nicht boostern lassen.
Vor Weihnachten habe ich einen Antikörpertest gemacht.
450
Ich spinne rum das meine Werte mit dem impfen zusammen hängen könnten. 

Was meint ihr ?

Spinnerei?

----------


## martcu

Hi, nein bin geboostert und mein Wert ist nicht gestiegen vg

----------


## uwes2403

Hatte auch die Vermutung....bei mir unter AHT nach der 2. Impfung Anstieg von 0,27 auf 0,4........  4Wochen nach der 3. Impfung aber wieder bei 0,2  
Ich würde einen Zusammenhang daher ausschliessen......meinem Urologen sind auch keine Fälle bekannt, bei denen die Impfung den PSA beeinflusst hätte.

----------


## Trekker

Ich habe hier einen speziellen Thread angelegt. Wenn alle ihre PSA-Erfahrungen nach dem Impfen dort hinterlegen, kann man sich leichter ein Urteil bilden.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen,
gestern war es wieder soweit.
6 Wochen rum.
PSA Messung
Die Steigerung erfolgt weiterhin langsamer als wie zu Beginn.
Um 0.01
Bin jetzt bei 0.15
Warten bis ich bei 0.2 bin
Dann geht die Scheiße wieder los.
So ganz gebe ich die Hoffnung ja noch nicht auf das der PSA "stehen" bleibt.
Fühle mich momentan ziemlich ausgelaugt und kaputt.
Mein kaputtes Knie schmerzt ( 2x OP, und wieder einen Meniskusriss plus Knorpelschaden) der Rücken zwickt und meine Archillessehne schmerzt.
Bin ziemlich leer im Kopf.
Zerrt alles an den Nerven.
Aber irgendwie muss es weiter gehen.
Krankenkasse macht auch nicht mit für ein PET CT.
Habe Wiederspruch gegen die Ablehnung eingelegt.
Wird Zeit das es wärmer wird, vielleicht steigt dann mein Befinden.
Alles gute euch
Ich wollte mal wieder schreiben, ist Mann nicht so alleine.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## lutzi007

Jörg,
wenn Dein Arzt mitzieht, könnte er Dich auch zwecks Diagnose in die Radiologie einweisen. Dann muss die Kasse zahlen.
Meiner wollte das letztes Jahr mit mir machen, aber da passte es mir grad nicht, weil ich sonst evtl. nicht mein jetziges Medikament Nubeqa von der UKM bekommen hätte.
Frag ihn doch einfach mal.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

An sich empfiehlt die Leitlinie ein PSMA PET/CT, wenn eine Salvage-Strahlentherapie geplant ist. Kann sein, dass die Krankenkasse noch bis 0,3 oder 0,4 warten will. Bei 0,15 wird man sehr wahrscheinlich noch nichts sehen.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese jeden Tag hier und melde mich mal wieder selber.
PSA gestern 0.17
Damit ist jetzt meine allerletzte Hoffnung auf ein einpendeln weg.
Verdoppelungszeit so ca 7-8 Monate.
Ich möchte ein PET CT in Münster machen.
Gehe jetzt bzw ich hoffe "nur" auf ein Lokalrezidiv.
Einzige Möglichkeit Bestrahlung oder gibt es auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit wie Kältetherapie?
Wie sind die Folgen nach der Bestrahlung.
Ich bin dicht,Erektion ist auch da.
Da bekomme ich doch wieder einen auf den Deckel.
Wie sind die Erfahrungen?
Gruß Jörg

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Jörg, 
ich war ja in der gleichen Situation und hatte durch die Bestrahlung keinerlei Probleme mit der Kontinenz. Ich konnte sogar in der Zeit in der Muckibude mit für mich üblichen Gewichten trainieren. Daran hat sich auch in den mittlerweile 7 Jahren danach nichts geändert. Die Erektion hat so mit und mit vermutlich etwas gelitten, allerdings gibt es ja medikamentöse Unterstützung, wenn man das Gefühl hat, es wäre nötig. Ab und an nehme ich auch eine Viagra oder Cialis, aber das ist vermutlich mehr Kopfsache.

VG

Achim

----------


## Jörg Lp

Achim,
du machst mir Mut mit deinem "Werdegang"
Bei mir wird es auch klappen.
Jetzt heißt es erstmal warten.
In ein paar Wochen geht es dann wohl los mit der nächsten Behandlung bzw Untersuchung.
Ich versuche ruhigen Kopf zu bewahren und hoffe auf die richtigen Entscheidungen.
Alles gute dir und uns.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## Trekker

Habe die Bestrahlung am 06.01.22 mit minimalen Nebenwirkungen abgeschlossen. Der PSA-Wert ist von 0,79 auf mittlerweile 0, 01 gefallen. Allerdings hat man mir zusätzlich Trenantone verordnet. Damit soll das langfristige Ergebnis besser sein.

Ist das bei Dir nicht geplant?

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo Trekker,
soweit bin ich noch nicht.
Mein Plan ist es bis mindestens 0.2 zu warten.
Dann eine Bildgebung  in Münster .
Und dann gezielt eine Therapie.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Jörg,




> Mein Plan ist es bis mindestens 0.2 zu warten.


Dein Uro hat angedeutet eine Logenbestrahlung zu machen.
Du solltest es machen bevor Du 0,5 ng/ml erreichst.
die Chancen stehen gut das alles erwischt wird.
die Verdoppelungszeit liegt nach dem jetzigen Stand bei 5,7 Monaten.
ein PSMA PET CT wird bei 0,2 ng/ml nix anzeigen.

die besten Wünsche

Gruß

Adam

----------


## urosport

Hi Jörg, ich hatte die RPE gut weggesteckt, allerdings am Entlassungstag  die Diagnose eine relativ große Gelason 9 Krebszelle in einem  Lymphkonten  (1 von 11) erhalten. Habe die  Brustbestrahlung machen  lassen um Brustwachstum zu vermeiden, dann die Hormontherapie begonnen,  und dann die begleitende Bestrahlung. Ich war nach der OP nahezu  kontinent, nach 8 Wochen vollständig Kontinent und hatte Angst diese  nach der Bestrahlung wieder zu verlieren ist aber ausgeblieben. Ich bin  zur Bestrahlung 5 km in und zurück mit dem Rad gefahren, habe kein  Erschöpfungszustände danach. Für mich war die Entscheidung für das o.g.  volle Programm auch schwer zu treffen. Schließlich hatte ich Angst meine  mir so wichtige Kontinenz wieder zu verlieren, ist aber nicht passiert.  Zum Andern: bei mir kann es sein, dass mit der OP und der Entfernung  des befallenen Lymphknoten kein Krebs mehr vorhanden war, und wir die 2.  Waffe Bestrahlung für einen nicht vorhandenen, sondern nur vermuteten  Krebs ein gesetzt haben. Aber von 10 Ärzten waren 8 dieser Meinung, also  habe ich es machen lassen. 
Deine Gefühlslage kenne ich nur zu gut,  bin zwar 10 Jahre älter, Vater mit 70 an PC gestorben, und Gleason 8 und  wie der Urologe so nett forumulierte ein keiner 9er. Wohnmobil vor  Diagnose gekauft, Abfindungsangebot genommen, 2. Hüfte machen lassen,  Enkelkind unterwegs - alle läuft top und dann die mit jeder Untersuchung  schlechter werdenen Diagnosen. Ich war 3 Monate nach OP soweit, dass  ich bei einer Psychoonkologin einen Termin gemacht habe. Bin gerade nach  der Bestrahlung auf der 2. AHB in Bad Wildungen und will am 25.4. den  letzten Termin mit meiner Psychoonklogin machen. Die Studie über  Bewältigungstools wird in 6 Wochen auslaufen. Ich habe früher meine und  die Probleme von anderen gelöst, nie daran gedacht mal zum Psychologen  zu gehen, aber ich habe mir einfach Hilfe geholt als ich sie brauchte.  Ich hatte jetzt 2 x PSA 0 unter der Nachweisgrenze, morgen bin ich  wieder dran - mein "normaler" 3 monatlicher Angstrhytmus. Ich drücke,  dir die Daumen.
Gruß Karl

----------


## Jörg Lp

Danke Karl für deine Worte und das Daumen drücken.
Ja du hast Recht ich habe  leider einen ähnlichen Werdegang wie du.
Eigentlich alles im Lot.
Vorsorge und dann kam die Keule.
Sobald ich mich etwas gefangen habe kam sofort der nächste Hieb.
Das geht jetzt seit 22 Monaten so. 
Ich fühle mich so hilflos.
Sonst habe was ich wollte auch hinbekommen.
Bei dem Schei... bin ich machtlos und ich weiß nicht was noch auf mich zukommt.
Versuche zu verdrängen, habe heute und morgen Resturlaub von 2021 und heute die Gartenmöbel gepinselt
Ostern wollte ich mit dem Wohnwagen los.
Bisher noch kein Ziel.
Habe gehofft auf gutes Wetter.
Sieht aber wohl  nicht so aus.
Und dann schauen wir mal was im Sommer ist.
Ich warte jetzt bis 0,2.
Wohnmobil hatte ich mir mit 50 vorgenommen.
Da hat mir ja ordentlich einer einen mit der Keule verpasst.
Im Moment bleibe ich erstmal bei meiner Wohndose und schaue was noch so kommt.
 Drücke dir auch die Daumen das bei dir alles gut wird.
Wird schon alles irgendwie bei uns allen klappen.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo zusammen,
da bin ich wieder.
Habe heute meinen neuen PSA Wert bekommen.
PSA 0.21
Muss aber ein wenig runter fahren.
Mein PSA steigt ja leider kontinuierlich.
Eure Meinung unter anderem von Georg ist ja die Prostata Loge zu bestrahlen.
Ich habe am Samstag nach meinem Wiederspruch gegen die Ablehnung meiner Krankenkasse für ein PSMA-PET/CT eine erneute Ablehnung nach Überprüfung der Landesdirektion Westfalen Lippe erhalten.

Vor 6 Wochen habe ich mit meinem Professor des Prostatazentrum wo ich operiert wurde telefoniert.
Er meinte ich soll bis 0.4 warten, vorher würde man nichts sehen .
Mein Urologe war davon heute gar nicht begeistert und hat mich ziemlich angeflaumt.

Die ganze Scheiße geht mir mittlerweile ziemlich auf den senkel. Mir geht es total gut und ewig haut da einer drauf.
Das seit fast 2 Jahren.
Mein Urologe setzt sich jetzt mit dem Professor in Verbindung und meldet sich bei mir.

Einige lassen ja alles mit sich machen.
Ich hinterfrage halt und hole mir Meinungen rein.
Das ist doch nicht verwerflich.
Ich bin erst 51 und möchte nicht jetzt schon das ganze Pulver verschießen und auch nichts verpassen und zu spät reagieren.
Man in ist das ein Mist
Fuck Cancer

Das ist doch alles Wahnsinn
Ich versuche erfolgreich zu verdrängen.
Aber der Krebs lässt mich nicht los.

----------


## Rudi88

Hallo Jörg,
ich stehe seit heute ebenfalls genau vor dieser Entscheidung. Meine Loge wurde jedoch schon 2019 bestrahlt und heute ist mein Februar PSA von 0,164 ng/ml auf nun 0,206 ng/ml gestiegen.
Mein Urologe empfiehlt allerdings, bis ca. 0,5 ng/ml zu warten und erst dann über ein PSMA-PET/CT nachzudenken, während die Strahlenklinik jetzt sofort loslegen will (=PSMA-PET/CT)
Die meisten Meinungen, die ich hier aus dem Forum kenne (u.a. von Georg) empfehlen auch noch warten, bis der Wert höher ist und man bei der Bildgebung ggf. eher etwas entdecken kann.
Wir beide müssen für uns entscheiden, ich habe am 31.Mai meinen Nachsorgetermin in der Strahlenklinik, tendiere aber zumindest aktuell in die Richtung, weitere 3 Monate auf den nächsten Wert zu warten.
LG
Rudi

----------


## urosport

Hi Jörg, das Gefühl das auf ein kleines Hoch jemand ein größeres Tief setzt ist Scheiße. Ich habe die 2. Waffe vielleicht für einen nicht vorhandenen Lymphknotenkrebs eingesetzt. Der Operateur meinte "Größe und Aggressivität des Krebses lässt uns vermuten das da noch mehr ist." Mein Urologe "für sie das Beste zuerst! "??? Da dachte ich mir auch warum soll ich abwarten und das Risiko den Krebs nicht loszuwerden eingehen. Ich denke die Intervensions-Grenze 0,2 PSA hat sich aus guten Grund etabliert. Diese zu verdoppeln weil das gewählte diagnostische Verfahren nicht auflösend genug ist, wäre nichts für mich. Mit deiner guten körperlichen Verfassung, würdest du die Bestrahlung wohl gut vertragen. Bist du mental der Typ, der entspannt warten kann bis der Krebs groß genug für die Lokalisation geworden ist?
LG Karl

----------


## buschreiter

Die beiden Situationen sind nicht vergleichbar. Jörg ist ja noch nicht bestrahlt worden und eigentlich sollte man diese recht früh (s. Definition des biochemischen Rezidivs) beginnen. Die Martiniklinik findet sogar 0,10 ng/ml sei ein guter Startpunkt. Es schwingt eben immer die Sorge mit, dass man, gerade wenn man recht jung ist, den richtigen Zeitpunkt nicht erwischt und zu spät dran ist. Mein Urologe sagte in der Situation, ich sei jetzt zwischen Baum und Borke. Bei kontinuierlichem Anstieg wollte ich dann auch nicht länger zuwarten, habe aber bei 0,19 ein PSMA PetCT machen lassen (zeigte nichts Sinniges an). Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass ich die Entscheidung zu einer Bestrahlung nicht bereue.
Sollte nun nochmal etwas auftauchen, würde ich es vermutlich machen, wie Georg, Rudi und viele andere es beschreiben. Zuwarten und bei ca. 2 ng/ml ein PET CT und ggf. die Metastase in kurativer Absicht bestrahlend oder operieren lassen. Andererseits hat zB Michi sofort „draufgehauen“ und mit sehr frühem Einsatz von Testosteronblockern Erfolg gehabt. Es gibt eben nicht nur einen Weg. So schön das ist, so schwer macht es auch die Entscheidung.
VG
Achim

----------


## Rudi88

Ergänzen möchte ich noch, dass die Aggressivität der Zellen, sprich der Gleason Score, an irgendeiner Stelle wohl auch eine Rolle bei der Entscheidung spielen könnte. 
Bei meinem GS 8 (4+4) und pT3a bin ich natürlich grundsätzlich etwas unruhiger, als Mitstreiter im Bereich zB GS 3+4 oder pt2.

----------


## urosport

Sorry Achim, was ist nicht vergleichbar, ich habe meine Entscheidung vor der Bestrahlung beschrieben. Bei PSA 0,01! Aber ich wollte den Krebs so gründlich wie möglich bekämpfen. Hast du deine Meinung pro Bestrahlung auf jetzt: Abwarten geändert aufgrund des additiven Wissens des Forums? VG Karl

----------


## buschreiter

> Sorry Achim, was ist nicht vergleichbar, ich habe meine Entscheidung vor der Bestrahlung beschrieben. Bei PSA 0,01! Aber ich wollte den Krebs so gründlich wie möglich bekämpfen. Hast du deine Meinung pro Bestrahlung auf jetzt: Abwarten geändert aufgrund des additiven Wissens des Forums? VG Karl


Hallo Karl, mein Kommentar war auf Rudi bezogen. Ich selber habe mich bei Erreichen von 0,20 ng/ml (nach RPE) bestrahlen lassen, also so, wie es die Leitlinie vorschlägt. Allerdings hatte ich einen GS 7a. 
Bei meinem Schwiegervater, der einen GS 7b hatte, wurde recht schnell nach der OP bestrahlt, auch ohne Anstieg des PSA. Hatte auch geholfen. Laut einer Studie, deren Name mir leider nicht mehr geläufig ist, kann ein Vor- oder Nachteil der einen oder anderen Methode nicht ausgemacht werden. Was ich meinte, ist ein Anstieg nach RPE UND SRT. Dann ist, wenn man etwas sehen und gezielt behandeln will, ein Zuwarten sinnvoll. Aber auch eine sofortige (intermittierende) Hormontherapie ist erfolgversprechend (s. Michi).
VG
Achim

----------


## urosport

Hi Achim, jetzt passt wieder alles zusammen. War kein Meinungsstreit, es ging mir um die Klarheit der Empfehlungen, die Entscheidung ist immer noch schwer genug.  Grüße, Karl

----------


## buschreiter

> Hi Achim, jetzt passt wieder alles zusammen. War kein Meinungsstreit, es ging mir um die Klarheit der Empfehlungen, die Entscheidung ist immer noch schwer genug.  Grüße, Karl


So soll es sein! Die Entscheidung macht es tatsächlich nicht leichter…

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem mein PSA nach OP von 0.03 auf 0.21 gestiegen ist, habe ich jetzt einen Termin in Münster zum PET CT  Mittwoch, den 06.07
Oh Mann
Habe ich Angst
Aber wovor eigentlich?
Nichts sehen wäre doch auch nicht gut.
Ich muß es doch eh so nehmen wie es kommt.

----------


## barlaus37

Hallo Jörg, 

Ich  wünsch  Dir  Kraft.   Kann gut  verstehen,  dass  Du  Angst  hast,  würde  mir  genauso  gehen.  
Gut  dass  Du  schreibst,  und Dich  nicht  "abkapselst" ....

----------


## Jörg Lp

Danke Barlaus.
Ich versuche nicht dran zu denken

Was eigentlich gar nicht klappt. 

War über Ostern mit dem Wohnwagen und meinem Sohn in Barcelona und fahre jetzt über Pfingsten  mit meiner Frau nach Texel.
Nicht später, jetzt machen was einem gefällt.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Jörg,

bei diesem PSA Wert ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit etwas mit einem PSMA PET/CT zu entdecken ca. 30%. Es wird also voraussichtlich nichts gesehen und du bekommst dann eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge. Wenn etwas gesehen wird, so sind das voraussichtlich Lymphknotenmetastasen im Becken. Diese kann man dann mitbestrahlen.

Gruß Georg

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo Georg,
ja, du hast mir ja schon vor Wochen zur Bestrahlung geraten bzw darauf hingewiesen.
Ich schätze deine Meinung hier im Forum sehr und ich befürchte du wirst mir noch viele Ratschläge  geben müssen.
Danke
Ich werde den Mist nicht los.
Mein Urologe möchte nicht einfach blind bestrahlen.
Ich habe die OP fast ohne Nebenwirkungen durchgezogen.
Ich bin erst 51
Wobei es bei jedem egal wie alt er ist.
Ich möchte gezielt an meinem Krebs ran gehen
Und ich hoffe das ich ihn noch ein paar Jahre in Schach halten kann.
Bisher bin ich ohne Einschränkungen, das macht mir aber auch Angst.
Ich warte eigentlich jeden Tag auf den großen Hammer.
Ich wünsche euch allen erstmal eine gute Zeit und ich melde mich dann im Juli und Berichte über mein Ergebnis.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Jörg,

du schreibst: "Mein Urologe möchte nicht einfach blind bestrahlen." Es ist nichts dagegen zu sagen, ein PSMA PET/CT zu machen, vielleicht sieht man ja doch etwas. Wenn man allerdings nichts sieht, sollte man blind bestrahlen und nicht darauf warten, bis man etwas sieht. Es muss möglichst bald bestrahlt werden, wenn 0,2 ng/ml überschritten ist. Wenn der PSA Wert über 0,5 ng/ml gestiegen ist, bringt die Bestrahlung nur noch wenig.

Nach dieser Studie war eine "Blindbestrahlung" erfolgreich, wenn mit dem PSMA PET/CT nichts entdeckt wurde: https://jnm.snmjournals.org/content/58/12/1972.long

Gruß Georg

----------


## Trekker

> Wenn der PSA Wert über 0,5 ng/ml gestiegen ist, bringt die Bestrahlung nur noch wenig.


Das deprimiert mich etwas, dennoch bleibe ich optimistisch bezüglich einer guten Wirkung in meinem Fall.

----------


## MartinWK

"Erfolgreich" bedeutet hier PSA-Reduktion bzw. Verzögerung des nächsten biochemischen Rezidivs, typisch für Salvage-RT. Eine Studie, die einen Vorteil für das Gesamtüberleben nach "Bindbestrahlung" nachweist, kenne ich nicht (so auch die Leitlinie). Insoweit bringt die blinde Bestrahlung generell wenig, egal ob bei 0,2 oder 0,5.
Mit einem positiven PSMA PET/CT ist man vermutlich besser dran, vor allem bei einem Lokalrezidiv.

----------


## Georg_

Wenn man ein Rezidiv durch eine Salvage-Bestrahlung über fünf Jahre verhindern kann, ist das schon ein Erfolg. Manchmal wird von Ärzten gesagt, die Salvage-Bestrahlung sei die letzte kurative Chance. So auch in der von mir verlinkten Studie: "...is the only potentially curative treatment option for patients with biochemical failure after RP."

Im folgenden Beitrag hatte ich die statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeiten angegeben, dass man nach der Salvage-Bestrahlung innerhalb von fünf Jahren kein Rezidiv bekommt. Dies ist abhängig vom PSA Wert zum Zeitpunkt der Bestrahlung:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...2269#post92269

@Trekker: wenn man die Salvage-Bestrahlung mit einer Hormontherapie kombiniert, so sind die Ergebnisse bei höheren PSA Werten besser. Siehe diese Studie: https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...486-3/fulltext

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Georg,



> Es muss möglichst bald bestrahlt werden, wenn 0,2 ng/ml überschritten ist. Wenn der PSA Wert über 0,5 ng/ml gestiegen ist, bringt die Bestrahlung nur noch wenig.


ganz so ist es nicht. Laut einem Vortrag auf dem DGU-Kongress vor ein paar Jahren sinken die Heilungsaussichten um 3 % je 0,1 ng/ml PSA-Wert über 0,5 ng/ml.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Ralf,

ich hatte in meinem Link die von Tendulkar aktualisierten Werte von Stephenson angegeben:

Der Anteil an Patienten, die kein Rezidiv, d.h. keinen PSA Anstieg, innerhalb von 5 Jahren hatten war:
 71% bei einem PSA Wert von 0.01 bis 0.2 ng/mL
 63% bei einem PSA Wert von 0.21 bis 0.50 ng/mL  
 54% bei einem PSA Wert von 0.51 bis 1.0 ng/mL
 43% bei einem PSA Wert von 1.01 bis 2.0 ng/mL  
 37% bei einem PSA Wert > 2.0 ng/mL  

Das ist mein Kenntnisstand. "Bringt nur noch wenig" war zu stark vereinfacht.

Georg

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo liebe Freunde,
ich hatte gestern mein PET CT in Münster.
Ein gruseliger Tag.
Die Anspannung war schon recht hoch.
Dadurch das nüchtern, hatte ich tierische Kopfschmerzen und mir war schlecht.
Als alles fertig war und ich was gegessen habe wurd es besser.
Aber nur körperlich.
Der Kopf fährt Achterbahn.
Aber nun ja
Wir kennen das ja alle.

Ansonsten fühle ich mich topfit
Ergebnis geht diese Woche noch zum Arzt und zu mir.
Ich weiß noch nicht wirklich ob ich den Brief dann öffne.
Bestimmt ja
Ein Wahnsinn alles.
Was machen wir auf dieser Welt für ein Tamtam
Warum hängen wir so am Leben?
Das geht doch so oder so nicht gut aus.
Also das Leben insgesamt
Drückt mir die Daumen das das Ergebnis nicht ganz so schlecht ausfällt.
Viel Kraft uns allen.
Gruß Jörg
Und helft mir nachher mit euren Ratschlägen für meinen weiteren Weg

----------


## Georg_

Für ein PSMA PET/CT muss man nicht nüchtern sein, bei einem FDG oder Cholin PET/CT schon.

----------


## MartinWK

Genau, siehe S1-Leitlinie https://www.awmf.org/uploads/tx_szle...ms_2022-04.pdf
Allerdings ist "S1" nur Expertenkonsens, daher mag ein Radiologe überzeugt sein, dass nüchtern bessere Bilder zustande kommen.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo Georg
Ich war um 9 Uhr in Münster und sollte 2 Stunden vorher nichts essen nur Wasser trinken.
Bin kurz vor 7 los gefahren.
9 Uhr Besprechung.
Dann das Zeug gespritzt.
2 Stunden warten und dann in die Röhre.
So habe ich das erste um 12.30 gegessen.
So war meine Order.
Gut ich hätte um 6 Uhr was essen können.
Mir war aber nicht danach
Gruß

----------


## Georg_

"und sollte 2 Stunden vorher nichts essen nur Wasser trinken." Wenn sie mir das sagen, entgegne ich immer: aber nicht bei einem PSMA PET/CT. Nach kurzer Überlegung heißt es dann in Ordnung.

----------


## ursus47

Genau so ist es

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo zusammen,
Pet-CT Ergebnis ist da.
Metastase Rippe links suspekt, 
Metastase Sitzbein gesichert.
Kein Hinweis auf Lokalrezidiv.
Die letzten Tage war die Hölle für den Kopf.
Jetzt bin ich erstaunlich ruhig.
Ich habe jetzt Bicalutamid für 14 Tage bekommen.
Danach Spritze Hormonentzug.
Der Arzt möchte die Metastasen bestrahlen lassen und schickt alles in das Prostatazentrum.
Mal schauen was die sagen.
Meine Hoffnung ist das ich dann den Hormonentzug absetzten kann .
Wobei es natürlich sehr wahrscheinlich ist das irgendwo anders schon Mikrometastasen im Körper sind.
Damit ist meine Erkrankung systematisch.und nicht mehr heilbar.
Mal schauen wohin mich meine Zeit mit jetzt 51 Jahren verschlägt.
Dem Feind ins Auge sehen und zurück schlagen.
An die "Profis" hier.
Ist mein eingeschlagener Weg richtig?
Gruß Jörg

----------


## amadeus

Hallo Jörg,
 ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ein ähnliches PET- Ct Ergebnis bekommen und wieder die ADT augenommen mit Trenantone. Komischerweise fühle ich mich so gesund wie lange nicht mehr.Vor ein paar Monaten waren es zwei gesicherte, eine unklare Knochenmetastase, die bestrahlt wurden, aber leider kamen neue dazu.
Mein Urologe war bei der Befundbesprechung erstaunlich optimistisch was die mittelfristige Prognose anbetrifft.Er meinte, wenn alle Therapiemöglichkeiten die es zur Zeit gibt, ausgereizt sind - und niemand weiss was in den nächsten Jahren sich für neue Möglichkeiten ergeben können - käme man schon auf eine Zeit zwischen 6 -12 Jahren Überlebenszeit, statistisch natürlich.
Hoffentlich behält er recht - wird man ja sehen  :-)


Wolfgang

----------


## Jörg Lp

Ach Wolfgang,
Mein Urologe war vorhin auch sehr optimistisch.
Mir zumindest gegenüber
Was soll er auch sagen?
Über mich freut sich der deutsche Staat.
Schön mit 16 in die Lehre.
Habe jetzt 35 Jahre voll.
So kurz vor der Rente ins Gras beißen. 
Das sind die besten.
Aber dafür koste ich der Krankenkasse ordentlich Geld

----------


## uwes2403

So schnell beißt sich das nicht..... ich bin im ähnlichen Alter wie du diesem Club beigetreten (mit schlechterer Ausgangslage) und bin immer noch da und habe das auch noch etwas länger vor....also ruhig Blut.

Uwe

----------


## amadeus

Ein kleines Gedicht von Wilhelm Busch zur Aufmunterung...

Der humorvolle Vogel von Wilhelm Busch (1832-1908)

Es sitzt ein Vogel auf dem Leim,
Er flattert sehr und kann nicht heim.
Ein schwarzer Kater schleicht herzu,
Die Krallen scharf, die Augen gluh.
Am Baum hinauf und immer höher
Kommt er dem armen Vogel näher.
Der Vogel denkt: Wie das so ist
Und weil mich doch der Kater frisst,
So will ich keine Zeit verlieren,
Will noch ein wenig quinquilieren
Und lustig pfeifen wie zuvor.
Der Vogel, scheint mir, hat Humor.

----------


## Depressiver

Moin Jörg 
eines möchte ich mal klarstellen,
Elektriker sind harte Kerle!

Also, du schaffst dass!
Elektriker sind Kämpfer und geben niemals auf!
So, nun drück den FI wieder rein und auf in den Kampf!

Lg Martin

----------


## Jörg Lp

nun drück den FI wieder rein und auf in den Kampf!
Der ist gut

Ich danke euch
Ja, die Reise geht erstmal weiter

----------


## Georg_

Bei einem PSA Wert von 0,21 muss man noch nicht mit Hormontherapie beginnen, man kann noch zuwarten. Aber früher oder später muss man mit Hormontherapie beginnen. An welches Prostatazentrum werden die Daten denn gesendet?

In Soest kannst du am Cyberknifezentrum die Knochenmetastasen bestrahlen lassen.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Georg,
nach Dortmund Nord
Dort bin ich auch operiert worden.
Ja Soest habe ich gelesen.
Mein Urologe sagte er möchte das mit der Hormontherapie.
Mann könnte noch warten, er möchte aber volles Rohr rangehen und nicht warten.
Ich tippe ich bin jetzt so um die 0.3
Und ich warte jetzt Mal ab was das Prostatazentrum sagt.
Hier in Lippstadt ist auch eine gute Strahlenklinik.
Das ist von mir 5 Minuten.
Mir geht es aber gar nicht um Zeit
Ich fahre überall hin.
Irgendwie bin ich jetzt momentan ruhiger.
Jetzt weiß ich wo der Feind sitzt und kann ihn hoffentlich Paroli bieten.
Das ungewisse vorher macht einen fertig.

----------


## Depressiver

Genau diesen Jörg will ich sehen, Angriff und Kampf.
lass deine schlechten Gedanken nicht gewinnen!
Digga, wer jemals auf einem Bauklot geschissen hat, der schafft alles!
lg…

----------


## buschreiter

Servus Jörg, bei Deiner Vorgeschichte mache ich mir ein wenig Gedanken über den pathologischen Bericht. GS 7a, RO nach RPE, Knochenmetastase. Der PSA vor RPE war ja auch nicht soo hoch. Bei mir kommt die Vermutung auf, dass da etwas nicht stimmig ist. Vielleicht sollte das OP-Präparat mal zur Zweitbefundung zu einem Referenzpathologen? Dann wüsste man ggf noch besser, wer der wahre Feind ist! Für mich war das damals (auch psychisch) wichtig.
VG
Achim

----------


## Jörg Lp

Ja Achim
An den pathologischen Bericht hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
Die Prostata nochmal checken lassen.
Soll ich da ein Fass aufmachen?
Ich habe mir den Bericht die letzten Tage mehrmals durchgelesen.
Kein Lymphknotenbefall, Ränder sauber, 
Sprich lokal begrenzt.
Das einzige was war, beide Seiten befallen
7a, 4er Anteil 20%
Ich hoffe ich kann heute Nacht gut schlafen und mache mir mal morgen Gedanken und schreibe die auf.
Ich möchte auf alle Fälle die Metastase bestrahlen lassen.
Habe die Hoffnung das ich dann einige Zeit Ruhe habe.
Ich muss jetzt erstmal klar im Kopf werden.
Wünsche euch eine gute Nacht
Gruß Jörg

----------


## Georg_

Jörg,

ich denke auch, dass da etwas nicht stimmig ist. Du schreibst zu deinem Knochenszintigramm: "mehrere suspekte Sachen, könnten alte Sportverletzungen sein." Das kann auch bei einem PSMA PET/CT zu einem falsch positiven Befund führen. Und eine Knochenmetastase erzeugt einen höheren PSA Wert als 0,21. Nachher machst du Hormontherapie obwohl doch keine Knochenmetastasen da sind. Vielleicht kann man die Bilder des Knochenszintigramms mit dem PSMA PET/CT vergleichen.
Ohne das PSMA PET/CT würde man die Prostataloge bestrahlen.

Georg

----------


## Blacksheep

> Jörg,
> 
>  Nachher machst du Hormontherapie obwohl doch keine Knochenmetastasen da sind. 
> 
> 
> Georg


Das wird ja immerhin, wie in meinem Fall , auch leitliniengerecht so gemacht.

----------


## Georg_

Die Leitlinie sagt, man soll einen PSA Anstieg ohne bildgebend erkannte Ursache nicht mit Hormontherapie behandeln. Punkt 7.19

----------


## buschreiter

> Jörg,
> 
> ich denke auch, dass da etwas nicht stimmig ist. Du schreibst zu deinem Knochenszintigramm: "mehrere suspekte Sachen, könnten alte Sportverletzungen sein." Das kann auch bei einem PSMA PET/CT zu einem falsch positiven Befund führen. Und eine Knochenmetastase erzeugt einen höheren PSA Wert als 0,21. Nachher machst du Hormontherapie obwohl doch keine Knochenmetastasen da sind. Vielleicht kann man die Bilder des Knochenszintigramms mit dem PSMA PET/CT vergleichen.
> Ohne das PSMA PET/CT würde man die Prostataloge bestrahlen.
> 
> Georg


Genauso möchte ich meinen Beitrag auch verstanden wissen. Das Vorhandensein von Knochenmetastasen ist mE eher unwahrscheinlich bei dieser Ausgangssituation, so sie denn stimmt. Ist der GS fehlerhaft, ist es wirklich eine gesicherte Metastase? Bei dem geringen PSA? Ich hatte damals ein SUV von ca. 2 in einem Lymphknoten axillär (PSA ca. 0,2 ng/ml). Wurde nicht als Metastase gewertet, Bestrahlung gemacht, PSA unter 0,01 ng/ml seit 2015. Würde ggf. eine Bestrahlung der Loge mit begleitender Hormontherapie die beste Behandlung sein? Wäre aus meiner Sicht eine Option.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Guten Morgen,
ihr verunsichert mich gerade gewaltig.
Bzw ihr gebt mir zu denken.
Ich weiß gerade gar nichts mehr.
Münster sagt 2 Metastasen, Rippe und Sitzbein.
Dortmund sagt Rippe ist nicht.
Ihr könntet recht haben, der PSA Wert ist nicht sehr hoch für 2 Metastasen.
Aber ich mache doch momentan mit Bicalutamid nichts verkehrt.
Ich werde mir einen Zettel machen und aufschreiben und in spätestens 2 Wochen habe einen Termin beim Urologen wegen der Spritze Hormonentzug.
Da werde ich einige Sachen in den Raum werfen.
Prostatagenanalyse?
7a nochmal kontrollieren?
Cybernife?

Ach, ich weiß es alles nicht.
Momentan dreht sich bei mir alles nur um Krebs.
Mein Chef hat mich die letzten Tage mal gefragt ob ich jeden Tag daran denke.
Meine Antwort war jede Stunde.
Die letzten Tage war aber alle 10 Minuten.
Ich muß mal runterkommen, sonst drehe ich irgendwann durch.

Momentan mache ich ja nichts verkehrt, ob richtig? weiß ich noch nicht.
Lasst mir Zeit.
Ich schätze eure Ratschläge, die helfen mir vor allem mental sehr.
Mit der Krankheit ist Mann man doch sehr alleine auf sich gestellt.
Erst fragen alle im Bekannten und Freundeskreis, aber im Endeffekt verdrängt es jeder und niemand will den Mist hören.
Waren wir anders?
Oh, das ist ja blöd, dann sind wir zur Tür raus und haben schnell an etwas anderes gedacht. 
Ich wünsche einen guten Tag
Gruß Jörg

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Jörg, die Verunsicherung kann ich gut verstehen, mir ging es ganz genauso. Mir wurde der Ratschlag einer Zweitbegutachtung des Präparats damals vom Forumsurologen gegeben. Das ist schnell über den behandelnden Urologen veranlasst, und ich hatte nach ca. einer Woche das Ergebnis. Das kostet den Patienten im Übrigen nichts. 
Mit Bicalutamid machst Du im Übrigen sicherlich nichts falsch. Ich persönlich würde bei einer so unklaren Lage das Ergebnis einer Zweitbefundung abwarten und sollte dies den 7a bestätigen über eine Bestrahlung mit begleitender Hormontherapie für eine gewisse Zeit (6-12 Monate?) nachdenken. Wir sind ja beide gleich jung und die vorliegenden Statistiken über Gesamtüberleben nach Behandlung uswusf. haben bei einer verbleibenden statistischen Restlebenszeit von ca. 30 Jahren eher geringe Relevanz. Diese Behandlung wäre natürlich die ganz grobe/große Kelle, aber mE den Gesamtumständen angemessen.
Ob es zu viel ist, wird man nie erfahren.
VG

Achim

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin der Meinung das mir die Hormontherapie viel geholfen hat. Mein Uro hat damit bei einem PSA von 0,27 begonnen und hat gemeint je früher, desto besser. Auch ohne Bildgebung.

----------


## MartinWK

Wie hoch war denn der SUVmax für die beiden Stellen?
 Die Gabe von Bicalutamid verhindert, dass der Befund durch ein weiteres PSMA PET/CT bestätigt werden kann. Wenn der PSA kurzfristig heruntergeht kann es trotzdem wiederholt werden: wenn sich dann eine Stelle immer noch mit ähnlichem SUVmax zeigt, ist sie falsch positiv, und es wird wohl ein Lokalrezidiv vorliegen.

----------


## Georg_

Jörg,

du bist in einer schwierigen Situation, es gibt mehrere Alternativen, wie man vorgehen kann. Davon ist aber nicht nur eine richtig. Wir können hier nur unsere Meinung äußern, und die stimmt oft nicht mit der Meinung des behandelnden Urologen überein. Du solltest den Urologen fragen, was genau mit der Hormontherapie erreicht werden soll und wie lange sie dauern soll. Ich fürchte lebenslang und daher würde ich nicht bei 0,21 anfangen.

Liegt denn schon die Therapieempfehlung aus Dortmund vor?

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Noch zum Thema Bestrahlung. Es gibt davon verschiedene Formen, wichtig ist:
- welcher Bereich soll bestrahlt werden?
- mit welcher Dosis soll bestrahlt werden?
- mit welchem Gerät soll bestrahlt werden? Entweder das meist verwendet IMRT System oder das Cyberknife System. IMRT bestrahlt eine etwas größere Fläche während Cyberknife, oder Systeme, die auch SBRT Bestrahlung ermöglichen, sehr gezielt nur die eine Metastase bestrahlen können. Und dabei mit erheblich weniger Bestrahlungssitzungen auskommen.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Nein ich habe noch keine Therapieempfehlung aus Dortmund.
Ich informiere wenn ich was weiß
Gruß Jörg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Jörg,

ich würde Georgs Rat folgen und noch nicht mit einer Hormontherapie beginnen. Wiederhol lieber in ein paar Monaten die PET/CT und dann finden sich hoffentlich Metastasen, die bestrahlt werden können. Mit dem späteren Beginn der ADT gewinnst du eventuell Lebenszeit und außerdem hast du jetzt eine bessere Lebensqualität.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Jörg Lp

So,
habe versucht gestern abzuschalten,deswegen melde ich mich jetzt erst, nehme mir eure Ratschläge sehr zu Herzen.
Möchte auch das ihr mir weiterhin behilflich seit.

Kein Hinweis auf Lokalrezidiv

Im Knochenszintigramm war 2020 die Rippe schon zu sehen und einige andere Sachen auch.
Jetzt haben einige Rippen Einreichungen von SUV max 3.6.
Kann doch aber nicht sein das 2020 was verdächtig war und jetzt immer noch und nicht weiter was passiert ist.
Das Sitzbein hat SUV max 8.9
War 2020 nicht da
Die besagte Rippe 6.8.
CD von 2020 hatte ich jetzt mit abgegeben.
Plan vom Urologen ist jetzt vorab Hormontherapie und das Sitzbein bestrahlen.
Dann Therapie aussetzten und schauen was der PSA macht.
 Das Prostatazentrum wird sich ja denke ich mal die nächsten Tage melden.
Kann schon sein das die einen anderen Plan haben.
Urologe und Prostatazentrum sind aber in Kontakt.

Was soll ich sonst sagen
Bin doch der Laie
Lese mich nur da rein.
Bisher hatte das Prostatazentrum immer einen guten Plan.
Denen vertraue ich.
Habe natürlich Angst vor den Folgen der Hormontherapie bzw vor allem was noch kommt.
Das Ding ist, seit 2 Jahren wird mir erzählt das ich Prostatakrebs habe, bzw jetzt Metastasen.
Fühle mich fit wie nie, habe nie was gespürt.

War heute morgen schwimmen, fahre Rad, mache Sport
Ernähre mich gut.
Das ganze ich echt schwierig zu verstehen.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Jörg,

so wie du das schilderst, werden es wohl Knochenmetastasen sein. Jetzt muss man abwarten, was das Prostatazentrum sagt. Es könnte Hormontherapie mit Chemo empfehlen. Es werden auch Patienten mit erheblich mehr Metastasen diagnostiziert, meist sind die auch asymptomatisch und ganz überrascht. Dass du dich fit fühlst, sollte dich nicht von einer Therapie abhalten.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Um die SUVmax=5 liegt der angenommene cutoff für Knochenmetas. Die Rippen mit 3,6 scheiden daher aus. Die Annahme des einen Arztes, die Rippe mit 6,8 ist negativ, aber das Sitzbein nicht, teile ich nicht: wenn das Sitzbein wirklich positiv ist gibt es einen Hinweis, dass Krebszellen die Einnistung geschafft haben, somit auch eine weitere Stelle wahrscheinlicher wird, unabhängig vom SUVmax.
Je höher der cutoff desto geringer die Irrtumswahrscheinlichkeit, oder anders: weniger falsch positive Befunde. Sitzbein mit 8,9 könnte daher ein richtig positiver Befund sein. Der Radiologe kann die Befunde unter Umständen erhärten, wenn er einige weitere Verhältniszahlen berechnet, gemäß dieser Studie: https://jnm.snmjournals.org/content/61/12/1779.short
Hier werden die Brüche
 SUVmax Läsion / SUVmax Blut, SUVmax Läsion / SUVmax Leber, SUVmax Läsion / SUVmax Knochen allgemein
 berechnet. Die Spezifität liegt jeweils zwischen 73% und 93%, für einen cutoff von 4,4 für den SUVmax Läsion und bestimmte Werte der Bruchzahlen (siehe Diagramm im Link). Dennoch verbleiben bis zu 27% falsch positive Befunde.

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute meine erste Spritze Trenantone erhalten.
Bicalutamid abgesetzt.
Mein Prostatakrebs Zentrum sagt 
Einleitung einer antiandrogenen Therapie.
Lokale Radiatio auf die im PSMA-PET-Ct genannten Läsionen, im Verlauf dann Absetzen der antiadrogenen Therapie und engmaschige PSA-Wert-Verlaufskontrollen.

PSMA-PET-CT mit Darstellung zahlreicher ossäter Foci, die Läsionen im Os illium und der 9. Rippe links sind hochgradig Metastasen suspekt 

Gleichzeitig habe ich mir einen Termin in der Nuklearmedizin für meine Schilddrüse geholt, da wäre was nicht in Ordnung.

Termin auf Bestrahlung kümmer ich mich drum, ist in Lippstadt sehr Wohnungsnah, deswegen hier und nicht Dortmund.

Drückt mir die Daumen, wird einfach nicht besser.
Merken tue ich immer noch nichts, habe seit gewisser Zeit einen Kloß im Hals.
Habe ich auf den ganzen Prostatakrebs Stress geschoben.

Gruß Jörg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Jörg,

damit hast du auf jeden Fall eine Entscheidung getroffen. Ich wünsche Dir, dass du die ADT gut verträgst und dass sie wirklich nur vorübergehend ist. Eine Frage noch: Das Prostatazentrum, das du erwähnst, ist das die Uni-Klinik Münster, oder Gronau?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Jörg Lp

Werner,
Dortmund Nord
Münster war ich zum PET-CT
und Spritze merke ich nichts bisher
Termin Gespräch Bestrahlung habe ich nächsten Donnerstag

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo,
zweite Tag nach Trenantone
Manchmal wird's mir warm, aber schlimmer ist die Übelkeit
Mir ist koderich und Magenschmerzen bzw flau
Naja, ist halt so.
Hat jemand einen Tip.
Bitte keinen klaren Korn
Den mag ich nicht.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Jörg,

das kann noch nicht von der Spritze kommen. Die Wirkung setzt erst ein, wenn dein Testosteronspiegel unten ist. Einfach nicht dran denken. Kommt leider von allein.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Jörg Lp

Na dann Werner, kann's ja nur schlimmer werden Grins
Schönes Wochenende euch allen
Genießt es und macht das beste draus

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo zusammen,
9 Wochen nach der Trenantone Spritze, merke ich eigentlich keine Nebenwirkungen.
Als es warm war hatte ich starke Schwitzattacken.
Die haben sich aber gelegt.
PSA war am Montag bei 0.18 am 09.05 bei 0.21.
Das heißt die Spritze wirkt?
Ich war heute zum anzeichnen.
Nächste Woche Bestrahlung 9 Rippe links und Sitzbein links.
15 x
Danach Schilddrüsen OP 
Knoten links.
Warum ist alles links?
Bin heute gar nicht bzw die letzen Tage gut drauf.
Beim anzeichnen liefen mir dir Tränen.
Ist doch alles Scheiße.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Jörg,
dass Deine Stimmung schlecht ist, ist u.a. eine sehr häufige Nebenwirkung der Spritze.
Nach meiner 2. Dreimonatsspritze konnte meine Frau mich kaum noch aushalten und riet mir, mich um entsprechende Psychotherapie zu kümmern.
Widerwillig tat ich das sogar, hatte das Glück , schnell und einen passenden Therapeuten zu finden. Und das Wichtigste: Es half mir gut. Mein Lebensmut nahm zu und meine Traurigkeit nahm ab und meine Frau war wieder gern mit mir zusammen.
Vielleicht wäre das auch was für Dich. Aber leider gibt es für nichts eine Garantie.
Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Jörg,

ja, Spritze wirkt.
Warum alles links ist, weiss ich nicht, aber bei mir ist auch alles linksseitig.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Mache dir nicht zu viele Gedanken, das wird schon!
Falls nicht, suche dir einen Therapeuten, so wie Lutz es vorgeschlagen hat.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Jörg Lp

Danke 
Lutz,
danke Hartmut
Schönes Wochenende euch

----------


## ursus47

> Hallo zusammen,
> Bin heute gar nicht bzw die letzen Tage gut drauf.
> Beim anzeichnen liefen mir dir Tränen.
> Ist doch alles Scheiße.
> Gruß Jörg


Ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen. Es stellt sich halt immer wieder die Frage warum musste das jetzt auch noch sein.
Aber glaube mir diese Fragen bleiben immer unbeantwortet. Aber du hast recht wenn du die Tränen zulässt und deine Wut raus lässt. Das sind dann Momente die vorüber gehen. Danach hab ich immer das Gefühl etwas Ballast abgeworfen zu haben. Ich möchte sogar behaupten Mann gewöhnt sich an das auf und ab. Ein bekannter Philosoph sagte, das Leben ist wie ein Pendel. Es pendelt vom Minus immer wieder ins Plus. Wenn du dir dies zu eigen machst wirst in jedem tief darauf vertrauen dass das Pendel wieder auf die positive Seite schwingt.
Ich wünsche dir dass du sehr schnell aus dem Loch hervor kommst 
Gruss urs

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Urs,
das hast Du sehr schön und treffend geschrieben. 
Auch wenn das eigentlich für Jörg gedacht war, hat es mir auch weitergeholfen, Danke!
Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## urosport

Hi Jörg,
lass dir mal vom Oberpsycho was sagen, ja, es ist alles Scheiße, aber du hast Therapieentscheidungen getroffen, die Ärzte geben ihr Bestes und mehr kannst du nicht tun. Deine körperliche Heilung geht jetzt mal vor, zieh dich nicht runter.  Manches ist doch auch logisch: was wird der Entzug des männlichkeitsdefinierenden Hormons Testosteron wohl mit uns machen? Ich kriege die Spritze jetzt seit einem Jahr. Wir werden dünnhäutiger, verletzlicher, weniger Leistungsfähig und  ich will es nicht schreiben, weil es mich selbst betrifft, uns kommen öfter die Tränen. Mir kamen vor der Therapeutin die Tränen  für mich der Supergau  ich frage sie warum, ich war früher stark, jetzt bin ich weinerlich? Sie sagt: Sie sind nicht weinerlich, ich spüre ganz viel Kraft in ihnen! Unsere Stärke ist noch da, unser Körper sucht nur andere Wege, die Belastungen abfließen zu lassen. Es ist nicht schön, mit 60 Jahren die Pubertät rückwärts zu erleben, aber als systemisch wirkende Therapie ist es doch die beste Alternative.
Dir alles Gute, Karl

----------


## urosport

Hi Jörg,

Mit meinem letzten Forumsbeitrag an dich wollte ich so ein bisschen erste Hilfe leisten. Mit den Stimmungsschwankungen hatte und habe ich auch zu kämpfen, aber wenn ich in den Therapiephasen war, habe ich in den Kampfmodus umgeschaltet - wir Sportler können das - da war ich nicht in der Depression.
Ich bin Realist, und kann mir manches logisch nicht erklären, aber den Placeboeffekt gibt es, auch den Nocebo und vom Chefarzt verordnete Medikamente sollen nachweislich besser helfen als die vom Assistenten? Es findet also in unserem Hirn eine Einordnung der Medikamentation und auch der gewählten Therapie statt. Du hast dich jetzt für eine Therapie entschieden, du bist überzeugt und jetzt lass dein Hirn noch ein paar Prozentpunkte Wirkungsverbesserung beisteuern.

Dir alles Gute, Karl

----------


## Jörg Lp

Ach Karl, du bringst es auf den Punkt.
Ich bin echt nicht auf dem Mund gefallen.
Bei der Arbeit und auch auf dem Fußballplatz kann ich echt gut kontern.
Viele meinen auch dann, oh du bist gut drauf und dir geht's doch gut.
Du hast recht, ich bin viel weinerlicher geworden.
Auch nehme ich Gesten aus meinem Umfeld viel sensibler war.
In ruhigen Momenten kommen mir oft die Tränen.
Leider
Ach das wird schon irgendwie weiter gehen.
Termin erste Bestrahlung habe ich jetzt.
Montag 10.10
Gestern vor 2 Jahren hatte ich meine Biopsie.
Da ging es mir mental bedeutend schlechter.
Irgendwie gewöhnt  Mann sich so ein bisschen an die ganze Sch....
Gruß Jörg

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Jörg,
Gewöhnung, das ist genau das Stichwort. Du hast jetzt eine schlimme chronische Erkrankung, evtl. zusätzlich zu anderen Erkrankungen, die schon vorher da waren. Wenn man Pech hat, kommen noch andere Erkrankungen dazu.
Es braucht einfach eine gewisse Zeit, den Umgang damit zu finden, ohne zu verzweifeln.
Die Chance, noch die Zeit zu haben, ist bei unserer Erkrankung doch recht gut. Es hilft auch schon, dass man bei sich selbst kleine Erfolgsschritte auf dem Weg dahin wahrnimmt. Da haben wir es wieder: Der Weg ist das Ziel.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## KarlEmagne

Gefühle sind ein komplexes Wechselbad. Sonst wäre das Leben langweilig. Ich hatte noch keine HT und kann nur spekulieren, wie sich diese aufs Gemüt auswirkt. Vielleicht ist es auch die verlorene Jugend, die sich bei der hormonellen Umstellung in den Vordergrund drängt?

Ich kam letztens an München vorbei und habe mich nach Jahren an der TU umgesehen. Und hätte nie gedacht, was für eine Sehnsucht ich plötzlich verspürte, noch einmal ein junger Student zu sein. Es wurde mir mit einem Schlag klar, was ich schon alles verloren habe!

Umso glücklicher bin ich natürlich, letzten Winter die Tour durch Südamerika gemacht zu haben - was ja eigentlich sonst meist viel Jüngeren vorbehalten ist.

Ich hoffe, dieses Rezept gegen Alterstrübsinn noch öfters anwenden zu können. Sich zu fragen, welche Träume man noch hat und sie nach Möglichkeit zu verwirklichen.

Gruß Karl

----------


## urosport

Jörg,
  ich denke wir haben da ein gemeinsames Problem, wenn du sagst, „du bist nicht auf dem Mund gefallen“ und lässt dir weder auf der Arbeit noch auf dem Fußballplatz die Butter vom Brot nehmen, dann lassen wir uns unsere innere Verletztheit nicht anmerken. Aber welches Bild geben wir denn wohl für unser Umfeld ab: dem geht’s gut, ganz so wie früher! Wenn dann aus deinem Umfeld kommt, „dir geht’s doch gut.“ dann haben wir unsere Rolle perfekt gespielt.


  Wir haben da ein extremes Splitting zwischen unserer gespielten Außenwirkung und unserer inneren Gefühlslage. Wir sind innerlich verletzt, körperlich und in unserem bisherigen männlichen Selbstbild. Mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, dass unsere Psyche das über die Weinanfälle und diese emotionalen Überfälle auszugleichen versucht. Ich mag das nicht, habe ich schließlich 40 Jahre nicht gebraucht, aber ich muss zugeben, dass sich nach so einem Weinanfall, unter der Bettdecke, Spannungen lösen.


  Jörg, es geht nicht irgendwie weiter, bei dir geht es jetzt so weiter, dass du dich auf diesen beschissenen Bestrahlungstisch legst und dir die durch die Hormontherapie schon geschwächten Krebszellen wegbruzzeln lässt!


  Ich habe auch versucht meinen Jahrestag zu übersehen, ist mir nicht gelungen – habe mich schlecht gefühlt, aber sorry hätte ich feiern sollen? – das ist dann eben einfach so.

  Wenn die Gewöhnung zu der „Gelassenheit“ von Lutz oder Arnold führt wäre ich dabei.

  Nur das Beste, Karl

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo liebe "Freunde",
ich wollte mal heute ein Update meiner aktuellen Situation geben.
Ich habe vor 17 Tagen meine zweite Trenantone Spritze bekommen.
Vor 14 Tagen war ich auch fertig mit meiner Bestrahlung Knochenmetastasen.
Linke Sitzbein und neunte Rippe.
Bestrahlung 15 x.
Heute vor einer Woche wurde mir die linke  Schilddrüse entfernt, der Knoten wurde beim PET CT festgestellt.
Schnellschnitt sah gut aus und das Pathologische Endergebnisse hat kein Hinweis auf Krebs ergeben.
Nach der zweiten Spritze ging es mir 3 Tage nicht so gut, war aber auch noch gleichzeitig in der Bestrahlung.
Die OP Schilddrüse ist eigentlich ohne große Probleme gelaufen.
Schmerzen so gut wie gar nicht.
Am OP Tag schon alles abends normal gegessen und ohne Probleme aufgestanden und rum gelaufen.
Was war.
Extrem viel Wundwasser/Blut.
Die haben sich echt Sorgen gemacht.
Ich war noch entspannt, weil vor 3 Wochen wurde mir ein Zahn gezogen, da habe ich auch noch den anderen Tag geblutet.
Kann das mit dem Hormonentzug oder der Bestrahlung zusammen hängen, ist mein Blut dünner geworden?
Bin schon extrem abends geschlaucht,gehe früh zu Bett.
Schlafe aber nicht durch und liege ab 2 Uhr lange wach bzw bin unruhig.
Ab morgen nehme ich Schilddrüsentabletten.
Hoffe das es dann besser wird.
Naja
Der Körper hat die letzten 04 Wochen schon einiges auf "die Mütze" bekommen.
Ich werde jetzt noch 2 Wochen zu Hause bleiben und mich ausruhen.
Dann denke ich werde ich wieder arbeiten gehen.
Ich glaube schon das es mir nach den Eingriffen ganz gut geht.
Ich wünsche euch allen das was ihr mir auch wünscht.
Haltet die Ohren steif.
Brust raus und Kopf hoch.
Wir schaffen das alles.
Lieben Gruß
Jörg

----------


## Jörg Lp

Ach ja PSA Wert habe ich mir nicht geben lassen.
Während der Bestrahlung kann der hoch gehen und ich wollte mich jetzt nicht auch noch verrückt machen.
Da warte ich mal ab wie die Werte im Januar sind

----------


## urosport

Hi Jörg,
der Status sieht doch schon mal ganz zufriedenstellend aus. Das Blut wird m.W. nicht dünner sondern die Wundheilung ist ohne Testosteron schlechter, habe ich gelesen und auch selbst an mir festgestellt.
Die Schlafstörungen hatte ich auch, wachliegen nach den ersten 2 Std., mein Rekord liegt bei 5 Stunden wachliegen. Also habe ich 16 x schon Trimipramin-neuraxpharm 25mg, genommen, das ist eine Psychpharmaka, die im Gegensatz zu normalen Schlaftabletten nicht abhängig machen soll. Ich mag die Chemie nicht in meinem Kopf, aber der Schlaf hat köperlich und psychisch heilende Wirkung um die will ich mich auch nicht bringen.
Dir alles Gute, Karl

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

gegen Schlafmangel kämpfe ich nicht an.

Wenn ich nicht einschlafen, oder wieder einschlafen kann gucke ich im Schlafzimmer TV, oder gehe zu meinem PC und spiele Strategiespiele.
Kann auch mal passieren, dass ich mit den Hunden noch mal nachts Gassi gehe.

Voraussetzung ist natürlich man muss nicht am nächsten Tag arbeiten.
Als Rentner ist es egal wann, und wie oft man schläft.
Früher hatte ich manchmal ganze Nächte am PC verbracht, obwohl morgens um 5.00h mein Dienst begann.

Vor 23.00h gehe ich fast nie ins Bettchen, bedingt durch meine Hunde.
Morgens schlafen wir gerne etwas länger.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## urosport

Hi
Fernsehen und PC würde ich nicht als Einschlafhilfe nutzen. Der Blaulichtanteil sorgt dafür, dass wir wach werden, man setzt einen gegensätzlichen Reiz im Hirn. Beim PC kann man den Blaulichanteil noch runter drehen. Von einer Coach haben wir auch den Hinweis erhalten, dass der so geschätzte Fernsehschlaf nicht gesund ist, weil das Ohr nicht abgeschalten wird - bekommt das Hirn die ganze Zeit Hörreize und kann nicht den Tiefschlafmodus gehen. Da wäre Aufstehen und Lesen die bessere Alternative.
Karl

----------


## Michi1

Genau das mache ich wenn ich mich zum Mittagsschlaf hinlege. Es läuft der Fernseher, ich schlafe sofort ein und werde nach 20 Min. wach und bin topfit. Andere sind wie gerädert wenn sie sich Mittags hinlegen.

----------


## lutzi007

Mir geht es auch mehr wie Michi. Ich kann auch super Schlafen beim Fernsehen. Hörreize stören mich da gar nicht.
Abends im Bett fällt mir oft das Tablet, der Ebookreader oder das echte Buch aus der Hand. Mein Körper holt sich einfach den Schlaf, den er braucht.
Manchmal stört mich das auch, weil ich gerne mal was länger Lesen würde. Aber ich kann nichts dagegen machen, mein Gehirn schaltet einfach ab, wenn es Ruhe braucht.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## urosport

Hallo zusammen,
für viele ist das Einschlafen vor dem Fernseher überhaupt kein Problem, ist mir ja früher auch so passiert. Aber die Erklärung der Psychologin auf unserer Schulung, leuchtete mir schon ein: das Ohr wird nicht abgeschalten, das Hirn erhält die ganze Zeit einen Reiz von außen, an sich sollten ja jetzt die Tageseindrücke sortiert werden. Die ging in Ihrer Aussage so weit, dass man damit ein höheres Schlaganfallrisiko eingeht. Die Empfehlungen der Schlafforscher sind da auch eindeutig, keine Geräusche, kein Lichtreiz, manche empfehlen daher auch getrennte Schlafzimmer. Und wenn blaues Licht ein Weckreiz ist, kann es nicht beim Einschlafen helfen. Lesen vor dem Einschlafen war die eindeutige Empfehlung.
Erholsamen Schlaf, Karl

----------


## peruzzi

Hallo Jörg
zuerst möchte ich dir auf dem Weg gegen den Krebs alles erdenklich Gute wünschen. Ich habe mir deine Krankengeschichte sehr intensiv durchgelesen, nicht nur, weil du im selben Jahr wie ich operiert wurdet, sondern auch, weil wir beide, du natürlich noch mehr, zur jüngeren Generation der Krebspatienten hier gehören.
Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht deinen Verlauf. Du hattest einen Gleason 7a und pathologisch war alles perfekt und der PSA sank erwartungsgemäß unter die Nachweisgrenze. Somit perfekte Prognosen für eine komplette Heilung. Und dann, noch nicht einmal 2 Jahre später und bei durchaus moderaten PSA, hast du bereits 2 Metastasen, also quasi das Rezediv übersprungen?
Das man sich nie in Sicherheit wiegen kann bei dieser Krankheit war mich schon klar, aber dein Verlauf finde ich extrem und macht mir nicht gerade Mut. Ich bin mit schlechteren Werten, Gleason 7b und fokaler Austritt, allerdings keine nervenerhaltende OP und keine Cribriform, an den Start gegangen.  Ich war auch bisher immer ziemlich relaxt, wenn es zur nächsten Untersuchung ging, jetzt aber macht mir deine Entwicklung leider nicht sonderlich viel Mut, auch wenn mein PSA Anstieg nur 1/1000 Betrug. Bisher ging ich immer von einer langsameren Metastasierung aus, der ein Rezidiv vorangehen musste? Ein Trugschluss?

----------


## Jörg Lp

Danke "peruzzi"für deine Worte,
ja ich habe Angst und mich lässt das 
mental überhaupt nicht zur Ruhe kommen.
Ich weiß auch nicht wirklich was ich machen soll.
Mir geht es körperlich gerade eigentlich  sehr gut.
Manchmal denke ich das ist irgendwie alles gar nicht wahr.
Ich wache morgens auf und denke OK, dir tut nichts weh und hoffe das es so bleibt.
Wann kommt der nächste Hammer?
Ich weiß es alles nicht.
Waren das wirklich zwei Metastasen?
Sind die anderen verdächtigen Stellen auch Metastasen?
Was kommt als nächstes?
Sieht es bei mir schlecht aus oder bekomme ich das in den Griff?
Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich das mental noch aushalten.
Seit zwei Jahren NUR negative Sachen.
OK die Schilddrüse war jetzt kein Krebs.
Meine Mama meint immer ich wäre ein Wunder.
OP und anderen Tag laufe ich wieder rum als wenn nichts wäre.
TOI TOI TOI ich habe gutes Heilfleisch und noch ein gutes Immunsystem.
Drück mir die Daumen
Ich weiś gar nichts und fühle mich total hilflos.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Gleason 7a
> 15.10.20 Knochenszintigramm mehrere suspekte Sachen, könnten alte Sportverletzungen sein.
> 25.11.20
> OP lokal begrenzt Gleason 7a
> Schnittränder, Lymphknoten, Samenblase Krebsfrei.
> AHB 09.12.20-30.12.20
> 10.12.20 PSA 0.63
> 29.12.20 PSA 0,03
> 04.01.21 PSA unter 0,03
> ...


Moin Perruzi, moin Jörg,

ich versuche mal ein bissel Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen.
Jörg, dein Verlauf sieht doch eigentlich nicht so schlecht aus.
Dieses Knochenszintigramm hat alte Sportverletzungen erkannt, keinen Knochenkrebs.
War bei mir damals auch so.
Hattest du denn mal ein PSMA/PET-CT machen lassen?

9 Rippe verdächtig?
Verdächtig, mehr nicht. Wir kennen ja viele falsch positive Meldungen.


Dein Arzt hat darauf hin sehr früh mit der ADT angefangen.
Das war wohl nicht erforderlich, schadet aber sicherlich nicht.
Ich hatte meinen PSA jahrelang steigen lassen, bis ich ein Medikament genommen hatte.

Zusammenfassend würde ich sagen, dass dein Verlauf nicht schlechter ist, als andere Verläufe.
Daher versuche ich dich einmal zu beruhigen: Entwarnung!
Genau das Gleiche gilt für Werner (perruzi).

Mein Prof. wollt nach der RPE auch gleich mit einer ADT anfangen.
Ich musste ihn die Hände nicht abhacken, wir konnten uns einigen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Urosport:



> Hallo zusammen,
> für viele ist das Einschlafen vor dem Fernseher überhaupt kein Problem, ist mir ja früher auch so passiert. Aber die Erklärung der Psychologin auf unserer Schulung, leuchtete mir schon ein: das Ohr wird nicht abgeschalten, das Hirn erhält die ganze Zeit einen Reiz von außen, an sich sollten ja jetzt die Tageseindrücke sortiert werden. Die ging in Ihrer Aussage so weit, dass man damit ein höheres Schlaganfallrisiko eingeht. Die Empfehlungen der Schlafforscher sind da auch eindeutig, keine Geräusche, kein Lichtreiz, manche empfehlen daher auch getrennte Schlafzimmer. Und wenn blaues Licht ein Weckreiz ist, kann es nicht beim Einschlafen helfen. Lesen vor dem Einschlafen war die eindeutige Empfehlung.
> Erholsamen Schlaf, Karl


Moin Karl,

ja, die Wissenschaft.
Neulich haben die wieder Ufos, Aliens und einen bewohnbaren Planeten untersucht.
Das ein Blauanteil im Licht ungesund sein soll, habe ich auch irgendwo mal vor Jahren im TV
gesehen. Da ging es um das ges. LCD / LED Spektrum.
Da waren aber auch viele Wissenschaftler daran beteiligt, die der guten, alten Glühbirne nachtrauerten.

Mag sein, dass da was dran ist, aber solange ich keine Kopfschmerzen bekomme und einschlafen kann, ist alles ok für mich.

Nun weiss ich auch, warum ich immer träume.
Das Ohr wird nicht abgeschaltet.
Als im Hintergrund ein Science Fiction Film lief, befand ich mich im Schlaf auf einen fremden Planeten mit schönen Frauen.
Wie schön, dass es Träume gibt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------

